# Flugmounts entfernen?!



## diabolo1234504 (22. August 2010)

Hey,
ich wäre dafür dass man Flugmounts abschafft, ich weiß dass das nicht umsetzbar ist aber ich erkläre euch einfach mal warum das viel besser wäre.
Als mit BC die Flugmounts eingeführt wurden habe ich mich genauso darauf gefreut wie alle anderen, doch nach einer Weile ist dann aufgrund der Flugmounts einfach das Open-PvP ausgestorben, meiner Meinung nach das schönste was es in WoW gab. Und seid doch mal ehrlich man hat genug Möglichkeiten sich irgendwo hinporten zulassen, oder einfach Schiff nehmen bzw zu nem Greifenmeister zu gehen, da brauch man keine Flugmounts.
Ich finde auch, dass es doch viel schöner ist die Welt von dem Rücken eines Widders aus zu betrachten, alles wirkt größer und mächtiger, man könnte ja als Ausgleich einfach die Geschwindigkeit der Bodenreitiere erhöhen und noch sowas wie eine neue Reitgerte einführen, man könnte dafür dass man in normalen Questgebieten nicht mehr fliegen kann auch Territorien einbauen in denen man sehr viele Quests auf dem Rücken von einem Flugreittier aus erledigen muss, Bombenangriffe usw. Davon gibts ja schon ganz gute Vorbilder in Nordend und in der Scherbenwelt.
Man könnte zusätzlich auch noch die Ehre für im Open-PvP getötete Spieler erhöhen, wenn man sich z.B in einem Gebiet befindet in dem man viele PvP Quests annehmen kann, und man sollte die Reisewege so machen dass Allis und Hordler sich oft begegnen.
Also einfach beim nächsten Addon keine Flugmounts einführen, und in der Scherbenwelt und Nordend lassen.

So ich freue mich auf eure Vorschläge und Meinungen, sagt mir was ihr von meiner Idee haltet.


----------



## DenniBoy16 (22. August 2010)

nicht wirklich toll ... open pvp ist genauso wie zu bc zeiten eigentlich ...
sieht man einen alli aufm boden: abmounten, umklatschen wegfliegen^^


----------



## Krügerl (22. August 2010)

Zum einen habe ich noch nie ein Flugmount besessen und zum anderen spiele ich nur PvE. Von dem her ist es mir relativ egal.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aggropip (22. August 2010)

Ich mag die Idee flugmounts zu entfernen nicht. (höflich ausgedrückt)

Fliegen macht das leben erheblich leichter in WoW.


----------



## diabolo1234504 (22. August 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> nicht wirklich toll ... open pvp ist genauso wie zu bc zeiten eigentlich ...
> sieht man einen alli aufm boden: abmounten, umklatschen wegfliegen^^




Open PvP ist aber nicht wie bei Classic-Zeiten ;D


----------



## Malis23 (22. August 2010)

Dumm da manche Gebiete für F-mounts gemacht sind und die Auswahlmöglichkeit "Nur in manchen Gebieten" is auch unsinnvoll, soll ich mir extra nen Mount holen nur um z.b. in Sturmgipfeln zu questen?^^

Das mit dem Open PvP stimmt aber...wayne^^


----------



## Icelemon (22. August 2010)

Wer braucht schon Open-PvP ? hat man doch (zumindest auf meinem realm) im lowlvl genug. Überleg mal was los wäre, wenn wirklich alle Flugmounts gestrichen werden würden -> Mord und Totschlag in der Community


----------



## diabolo1234504 (22. August 2010)

Malis23 schrieb:


> Dumm da manche Gebiete für F-mounts gemacht sind und die Auswahlmöglichkeit "Nur in manchen Gebieten" is auch unsinnvoll, soll ich mir extra nen Mount holen nur um z.b. in Sturmgipfeln zu questen?^^
> 
> Das mit dem Open PvP stimmt aber...wayne^^




Ich Nordend und der Scherbenwelt kann man sie ja lassen, da werden sie ja benötigt, aber die alte Welt verliert dann iwie en bissl ihren Charme finde ich, Nordend ist so gut gelungen aber man sieht nichts davon weil man immer drüber hinweg prescht, oder einfach geportet wird, und sei doch mal ehrlich am schönsten wars doch noch wie man noch geritten ist. Da sieht man viel mehr


----------



## diabolo1234504 (22. August 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon Open-PvP ? hat man doch (zumindest auf meinem realm) im lowlvl genug. Überleg mal was los wäre, wenn wirklich alle Flugmounts gestrichen werden würden -> Mord und Totschlag in der Community




Ich meine ja einfach keine Flugmounts in Azeroth einführen.


----------



## MoonFrost (22. August 2010)

dumme idee. ich hasse es wenn irgendwelche 12jährigen allis meinen mich beim questen belästigen zu müssen und sich darauf ein wedeln das sie leute von hinten umnatzen. open pvp interessiert denk ich nur nen bruchteil der wowspieler. ihr habt doch euer kw da könnt ihr pvp machen. Grade deswegen liebe ich die fm so kann man solchen leuten ganz einfach aus dem weg gehen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. August 2010)

Also das 3 80er Allianzler das Wegekreuz dauerhaft angreifen und ein Questen so unmöglich machen ist tolles Open-PvP?


----------



## MoonFrost (22. August 2010)

diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Ich Nordend und der Scherbenwelt kann man sie ja lassen, da werden sie ja benötigt, aber die alte Welt verliert dann iwie en bissl ihren Charme finde ich, Nordend ist so gut gelungen aber man sieht nichts davon weil man immer drüber hinweg prescht, oder einfach geportet wird, und sei doch mal ehrlich am schönsten wars doch noch wie man noch geritten ist. Da sieht man viel mehr




ganz ehrlich es zwingt dich keiner flugmounts zu benutzen. reit doch mit deinem 100%mount durch die gegend. andere leute ham kein bock sich 100mal das selbe gebiet im detail anzugucken also zwing denen das doch nicht auf.


----------



## Cazor (22. August 2010)

Nö. Dagegen. Ich geb Gas, ich will Spaß..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (22. August 2010)

Flugmounts sind schon praktisch aber leider zerstören sie das open PvP komplett und die Boden reitmounts werden mit Cata komplett sinnlos sein ab level 60 was ich doch sehr schade finde

zusätzlich können die Gebiete nicht so gestaltet werden das sie eindrucksvoller rüberkommen da die Entwickler nicht wissen von welcher höhe der Spieler kommt mit Bodenmounts geht das wesentlich einfacher


----------



## Borgok (22. August 2010)

Sauschlechte Idee. 
Flugmounts finde ich mit das beste was je in WoW eingeführt wurde.
OpenPvP hat mich nie interessiert. 
Nicht nur dass sie das leveln erleichtern und man schnell unterwegs ist, der Hauptgrund für mich ist einfach der Spielspaß! Fliegen ist einfach toll!
Ich will die Welt von oben sehen, da wo die Freiheit grenzenlos ist!
Und das Argument mit "Landschaft erleben" ist einfach lächerlich.
NUR mit dem Flugmount kann man die Landschaft voll und ganz erleben. Du kannst auch in niedriger Höhe fliegen, versteckte Winkel erkunden, tolle Aussichten auf die Landschaft haben. Niemand zwingt dich schnell in großer Höhe über die Gebiete zu düsen, du kannst imernoch wenn du willst die Landmounts benutzen, und auch mit dem Flugmount kann man in Bodennähe fliegen und wenn man unbedingt will auch am Boden laufen.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. August 2010)

Wenn die Flugrouten mal optimiert werden könnte man sich auch dauerhaft auf diese verlassen. Aber so lange ich sinnlose Schleifen drehe und nicht direkt ans Ziel komme, nehme ich doch lieber mein eigenes Flugmount.


----------



## Vadesh (22. August 2010)

Von mir aus kann man Tausendwinter wieder zur Flug-Verbotszone erklären, aber sonst sind die Flugmounts 'ne dolle Sache.


----------



## FallenAngel88 (22. August 2010)

ich wäre zumindest dafür, in der alten welt flugmounts wegzulassen. sprich nur in den neuen gebieten flugmounts zulassen


----------



## Rußler (22. August 2010)

eine der besten Ideen überhaupt.

würde soooo viel feeling widerherstellen.


----------



## oldman (22. August 2010)

ja toll wegen pvp will wieder einmal wer jedem pve spieler was streichen. Sry aber das ist gelinde gesagt bescheiden wenn du open pvp willst dann spiel was auf pvp ausgelegt ist.


----------



## Mief (22. August 2010)

Ganz weglassen würd ich Flugmounts nicht wollen, weil ich die riesigen Gebiete wie Eiskrone und die Sturmgipfel sehr mag. Allerdings fänd ich es auch interessant, wenn's auch wieder Gebiete gäbe, die grundsätzlich nur mit bodengebundenen Reittieren bereisbar sind. Bspw den Un'Goro-Krater, der derart zugewuchert ist, dass man da kaum fliegen kann, oder man lässt da feindselige Flugsauerier fliegen (Stufe 88, Elite), die einen "freiwillig" dazu bringen, wieder mal auf seinem Kodo, Widder, Raptor oder Pferd durch die Lande zu reiten.


----------



## Fizzwit (22. August 2010)

Open Pvp stinkt. Entweder, man sucht die Konfrontation und es läuft darauf hinaus, dass man irgendwelche Leute, die nicht darauf vorbereitet mit links umholzt, was nach dem zweiten Mal nicht mehr wirklich lustig ist, oder man wird während man grade questet von irgendeinem Idioten hinterrücks umgehauen. Mehr als geganke erzeugt open-pvp nun mal nicht. Es gibt für alles, was open-pvp sonst noch bieten könnte Ersatz.
Einzelkämpfe? Duelle!
Gruppenkämpfe? Arena!
Massenschlachten? Zergen im Bg!
Der einzige Grund, weswegen ich das mit dem Fliegen nicht ganz so gut finde, ist dass man die Sichtweite perm auf max haben muss, damit man nicht ab ner bestimmten Flughöhe nur nor von einfarbigem Grau umgeben ist. Da merkt man schon leicht dran, dass die Grafikengine vermutlich nicht ganz dafür gedacht war. Ebenfalls sollte man die Bäume in der alten Welt auch nicht immer unbedingt von oben betrachten. Die werden allerdings dann mit cataclysm wahrscheinlich auch ein wenig bearbeitet.


----------



## Agasul (22. August 2010)

warum gehste nicht einfach auf einen PVP Server und rennst in der Gegend rum, mal gucken wie lange du überlebst?
Doofe Idee und in Classic gabs keine Flugmounts. 
Aber du darfst dir bis heute gerne die Hacken ablaufen im Schlingendorn ohne Mount wohlgemerkt.


----------



## Annovella (22. August 2010)

diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> ich weiß dass das nicht umsetzbar ist



Und wozu stellst du dann überhaupt die Umfrage?


----------



## xerkxes (22. August 2010)

Als Classic- und oPVP-Fan ein klares Ja!


----------



## FallenAngel88 (22. August 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> ja toll wegen pvp will wieder einmal wer jedem pve spieler was streichen. Sry aber das ist gelinde gesagt bescheiden wenn du open pvp willst dann spiel was auf pvp ausgelegt ist.



lol du weißt schon, dass ihr pveler alles in den A*** gesteckt bekommt und pvp nur leidet? 0o
pve wurde im laufe der zeit auf kosten von pvp immer verbessert


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (22. August 2010)

Man kann auch mit flugmounts open pvp machen.
Zu bc zeiten wurde es in Halaa selbst auf meinem Gammel-RP-Server praktiziert.
Einzige was dagegen spricht heute noch open PvP zu machen sind die Spieler, nicht die Flugmounts!

Diese Idee wird maximal von den Classic-fanboys akzeptiert.


----------



## Ultimate_500 (22. August 2010)

die mounts sollen ja ab cata um 1% schneller gemacht werden^^


----------



## Hoelzl (22. August 2010)

ich fänds nicht gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mag mein drachen^^


----------



## Agasul (22. August 2010)

An alle Open PVP Fans geht auf einen PVP Server
da habt ihr Open PVP.


----------



## Nexus.X (22. August 2010)

diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Ich Nordend und der Scherbenwelt kann man sie ja lassen, da werden sie ja benötigt, aber die alte Welt verliert dann iwie en bissl ihren Charme finde ich, Nordend ist so gut gelungen aber man sieht nichts davon weil man immer drüber hinweg prescht, oder einfach geportet wird, und sei doch mal ehrlich am schönsten wars doch noch wie man noch geritten ist. Da sieht man viel mehr


Am ständigen Porten ändert sich auch ohne FM nichts und ich finde man sieht aus der Luft deutlich mehr Dinge, welche auch eindeutig imposanter rüber kommen, als vom Boden aus (mag es Unterschiede geben, aber vom groben her, ist es meine Meinung).

Das Thema Open-PvP mal reel betrachtet, stellen sich viele Leute darunter einen ausgeglichenen, fordernden und Spaß bringenden Kampf vor.
Die Wahrheit sieht dann eher so aus, dass ein High Level, welcher gerade am Loremaster oder Ähnlichem arbeitet, irgendeinen Lowie beim Questen weghaut, weil er 2 Minuten vorher durch irgendetwas sein PvP-Flag aktiviert hat.
Wirkliche faire Kämpfe entstehen nur sehr selten, bzw heutzutage eher garnicht mehr und sind dementsprechend eine zu große Minderheit um so etwas wie das streichen der Flugmounts auch nur annähernd in betracht zu ziehen.

MfG


----------



## Tarnhamster (22. August 2010)

Wenn du wieder mehr Open-PvP willst, verlange lieber die Abschaffung der Abhärtung.


----------



## Saji (22. August 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Diese Idee wird maximal von den Classic-fanboys akzeptiert.



Von denen heute vielleicht 40% überhaupt Classic kennen. Die restlichen Prozente sind schlicht Mitläufer.


----------



## Synus (22. August 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> ja toll wegen pvp will wieder einmal wer jedem pve spieler was streichen. Sry aber das ist gelinde gesagt bescheiden wenn du open pvp willst dann spiel was auf pvp ausgelegt ist.


...und schon beginnt die diskussion -.-'

BTT: Ich hab es sehr genossen, als ich mit dem Main bis Stufe 77 noch reitend durch Nordend musste (genauso die anderen Reit-Gebiete). Die Landschaft wirkt imposanter, man ist weniger distanziert und wenn man vor einem Abgrund steht, denkt man tatsächlich "Das geht aber weit runter, da möcht ich nicht runterfallen". Genauso ist es auch mit den Quests, man muss sich mit der Umgebung und den Monstern konfrontieren und nicht einfach von Punkt A nach B Fliegen ohne Risiko. Man klettert einen Berg hoch, man reitet über Brücken und den Wegen entlang (*an die schönen ersten Momente im heulenden Fjord denk). Man kann mit dem Flugmount in die grösste Festung mitten reinfliegen ohne, dass die Mobs was machen können.

(Falls wer nix über Cata wissen möchte dann SPOILER) Wenn man aber die neuen 80+ Gebiete anschaut, dann bemerkt man, dass diese auch auf Flug (oder halt Wasser-)Mounts ausgelegt sind (wie auch Eiskrone und Sturmgipfel). 
Vashj'ir: Unterwasser- erklärt alles ^^
Hyjal: Höhenunterschiede und das Mächtige es Gebiets kommt erst von Weitem gut zur Geltung.
Tiefenheim: ähnlich wie Hyjal
Uldum: Ohne Flugmount würde man sich recht schnell darin verlieren, auch durch die vielen grossen Statuen kann es genauso episch sein daran vorbei zu fliegen (achja und Skywall^^)
Twilight Highlands: Könnte man vielleicht am ehesten noch für Bodenmounts tauglich machen.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (22. August 2010)

Saji schrieb:


> Von denen heute vielleicht 40% überhaupt Classic kennen. Die restlichen Prozente sind schlicht Mitläufer.



Ich find die Classic-fansposts immer cool die mit "Ich habe zwar classic nicht gespielt aber..." beginnen.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vedhoc (22. August 2010)

Weg mit den Flugmounts!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Großflächig nicht umsetzbar, doch so einzelne Zonen wären schon nice


----------



## Manotis (22. August 2010)

Ich bin absoluter Flugmountfan ich liebe es einfach mit meinem fm nordend mit 280% speed von oben zu betrachten. Mit einer Entfernung der Fms würde WoW einen großteil seines Reizes für mich verlieren.


----------



## Jornia (22. August 2010)

Wer nicht fliegen will, muß es ja nicht tun ... 
Wer Open-PvP will, sollte sich auf nem PvP-Server Gegner SEINER Stufe suchen, und nicht lowies umhaun ... 
Wer RP machen möchte, macht es einfach....

Aber fliegen abschaffen? NIEMALS, außer du zahlst allen, denen es wie mir geht, die Reppkosten ... und da gibt es einige, die ein Talent dazu haben die Höhe von Abhängen zu unterschätzen. Man kann auch mit einem Flugmount unterm Po wunderbar reiten, und spart Reppkosten an Klippen, Abhängen, kaputten Aufzügen mit löchrigem Boden .... 

Jeder sollte das für sich entscheiden können, wie man es handhaben mag, NIEMAND zingt dich ein Flugmount zu nutzen. Möglich ist es aber dann, dass man zu Quests nicht hinkommt, oder andere Dinge nicht entdecken kann. 
In WoW Flugmounts abschaffen, wäre so, wie in der realen Welt ALLE Flugzeuge .... die Züge fahren keine Direkten Verbindungen mehr, und dass ein Schiff ewig braucht, und man ab und an auch mal mit dem in nem Gebirge feststeckt ist dann auch normal (Classic-Spieler dürften sich an den Bug erinnern, wenn man nach dem Ladescreen im Steinkrallengebirge festsaß). Nun mal ehrlich, wer will so leben? ein bischchen Luxus darf es schon sein, oder?


----------



## Deepender (22. August 2010)

Ich bin dafür diese dinger abzuschaffen, die haben wirklich viel zerstört, praktisch ist es schon, aber man kann sich auch wie damals bei classic, bestimmt ohne flugmounts bewegen!

in wotlk wäre es schwer, aber in cataclysm wäre ich dafür das die mpunts draussen bleiben!


----------



## Tikume (22. August 2010)

Open PVP in Wow ist wie Sex auf Angela Merkel.
Klar - man kann es machen, aber es ist nicht toll.

Und das war schon zu Release so. Wow ist ein PvE Spiel.


----------



## Held² (22. August 2010)

oldman schrieb:


> ja toll wegen pvp will wieder einmal wer jedem pve spieler was streichen. Sry aber das ist gelinde gesagt bescheiden wenn du open pvp willst dann spiel was auf pvp ausgelegt ist.



Mir geht es nicht nur um PvP sondern auch von der atmosphäre im Spiel weil momentan ist es so wenn man einen Quest machen möchte schaut man schnell auf die Map und fliegt schnell zum Questpunkt ohne sich das gebiet nur ein bisschen anzuschauen

gäbe es aber nur Boden mounts könnte Blizzard in der gestaltung von den Gebieten soviel besser machen


----------



## Klos1 (22. August 2010)

Wenn du Open-PvP machen willst, dann spiel Daoc oder Warhammer. Open-PvP, bzw. PvP generell ist ein Wow einfach nur abgrundtief schlecht.


----------



## Zakkuri (22. August 2010)

Flugmounts abschaffen? naja,

sagen wir es mal so: Endlich gibt es mal in einem MMO Flugmounts (ich weiss inzwischen gibt es mehrere aber trotzdem nicht so viele mit Flugmounts) und dann soll man diese wunderbare "Trumphkarte" abschaffen?

nein danke ich fliege gerne mit meinen Drachen bzw Maschinen durch die gegend


----------



## daturah (22. August 2010)

schlechte idee!
nen extra server für alle verrückten, die deine meinung teilen wäre ne option.

schon mal ulduar geraidet?! ;D


----------



## Duselette (22. August 2010)

wo kommen in letzter Zeit all die Threads mit diesen abstrusen Ideen her? Gibts da irgendwo ein Nest? 

So was dummes mit solch einer abstrusen Begründung habe ich bei dem ganzen Unsinn, der hier veröffentlicht wird, lange nicht mehr gelesen


----------



## White_Sky (22. August 2010)

Nein

Ich mag fliegen! Die WoW-Welt von Oben sehen. ^.^


----------



## Bodensee (22. August 2010)

diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich wäre dafür dass man Flugmounts abschafft, ich weiß dass das nicht umsetzbar ist aber ich erkläre euch einfach mal warum das viel besser wäre.
> Als mit BC die Flugmounts eingeführt wurden habe ich mich genauso darauf gefreut wie alle anderen, doch nach einer Weile ist dann aufgrund der Flugmounts einfach das Open-PvP ausgestorben, meiner Meinung nach das schönste was es in WoW gab. Und seid doch mal ehrlich man hat genug Möglichkeiten sich irgendwo hinporten zulassen, oder einfach Schiff nehmen bzw zu nem Greifenmeister zu gehen, da brauch man keine Flugmounts.
> Ich finde auch, dass es doch viel schöner ist die Welt von dem Rücken eines Widders aus zu betrachten, alles wirkt größer und mächtiger, man könnte ja als Ausgleich einfach die Geschwindigkeit der Bodenreitiere erhöhen und noch sowas wie eine neue Reitgerte einführen, man könnte dafür dass man in normalen Questgebieten nicht mehr fliegen kann auch Territorien einbauen in denen man sehr viele Quests auf dem Rücken von einem Flugreittier aus erledigen muss, Bombenangriffe usw. Davon gibts ja schon ganz gute Vorbilder in Nordend und in der Scherbenwelt.
> ...



du bist ein pvp spieler, daher dein vorschlag. ich aber nicht. soll ich nun stundenlang herumreiten um zu farmen?


----------



## Borgok (22. August 2010)

Held² schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht nur um PvP sondern auch von der atmosphäre im Spiel weil momentan ist es so wenn man einen Quest machen möchte schaut man schnell auf die Map und fliegt schnell zum Questpunkt ohne sich das gebiet nur ein bisschen anzuschauen
> 
> gäbe es aber nur Boden mounts könnte Blizzard in der gestaltung von den Gebieten soviel besser machen



Zwingt dich jemand schnell zu dem Punkt zu fliegen ohne das Gebiet anzuschauen? 

Gerade mit den Flugmounts _kann_ man die Landschaft viel besser und schöner erleben als ohne. Niemand zwingt einen nur schnell in großer Höhe von Ort zu Ort zu fliegen, man kann auch in niedriger Höhe fliegen, man kann auch längere Wege einlegen und man kann selbst mit dem Flugmount am Boden laufen! Fliegen ist einfach toll! Die Welt auch von oben sehen können... . Aus der Luft hat man viele schöne Blicke auf die Landschaft die man vom Boden nie haben kann.
Wie im RL: Vom Boden sind viele Landschaften richtig schön, aber sie auch noch aus der Luft vom Flugzeug sehen können ist eine grandiose "Erweiterung". Schon mal aus einem Flugzeug den weiten Blick über die Landschaft genossen? Manchmal einfach überwältigend. Wer da nur schläft oder nicht zum Fenster herausschaut ist selber schuld.


----------



## Chissmann (22. August 2010)

omg was für probleme die leute haben ^^


----------



## Bodensee (22. August 2010)

Chissmann schrieb:


> omg was für probleme die leute haben ^^



omg was für antworten du hast


----------



## diabolo1234504 (22. August 2010)

Borgok schrieb:


> Sauschlechte Idee.
> Flugmounts finde ich mit das beste was je in WoW eingeführt wurde.
> OpenPvP hat mich nie interessiert.
> Nicht nur dass sie das leveln erleichtern und man schnell unterwegs ist, der Hauptgrund für mich ist einfach der Spielspaß! Fliegen ist einfach toll!
> ...




Mit einem Bodenmount hat man doch viel mehr Respekt vor der Umgebung, und es ist doch viel schöner wenn man nur erahnen kann was sich hinter dem nächsten Berg verbirgt, und mit dem Fm übersieht man einfach so viele Details und ist viel zu schnell als dass man alles sieht.
Ich bin bis aufs leveln nicht viel in Nordend rumgekommen, man fliegt nur und wir überall hingeportet


----------



## Braamséry (22. August 2010)

Es überall zu entfernen wäre dumm.

Ich wäre aber dafür, dass Blizzard das Versprechen was sie mal gegeben haben dochnoch halten.
Nämlich, dass man in der alten Welt NIEMALS fliegen können wird...

Aber sonst wärs nix.


----------



## diabolo1234504 (22. August 2010)

Fizzwit schrieb:


> Open Pvp stinkt. Entweder, man sucht die Konfrontation und es läuft darauf hinaus, dass man irgendwelche Leute, die nicht darauf vorbereitet mit links umholzt, was nach dem zweiten Mal nicht mehr wirklich lustig ist, oder man wird während man grade questet von irgendeinem Idioten hinterrücks umgehauen. Mehr als geganke erzeugt open-pvp nun mal nicht. Es gibt für alles, was open-pvp sonst noch bieten könnte Ersatz.
> Einzelkämpfe? Duelle!
> Gruppenkämpfe? Arena!
> Massenschlachten? Zergen im Bg!
> Der einzige Grund, weswegen ich das mit dem Fliegen nicht ganz so gut finde, ist dass man die Sichtweite perm auf max haben muss, damit man nicht ab ner bestimmten Flughöhe nur nor von einfarbigem Grau umgeben ist. Da merkt man schon leicht dran, dass die Grafikengine vermutlich nicht ganz dafür gedacht war. Ebenfalls sollte man die Bäume in der alten Welt auch nicht immer unbedingt von oben betrachten. Die werden allerdings dann mit cataclysm wahrscheinlich auch ein wenig bearbeitet.




Wenn ich an Open-PvP denke als es noch keine Flugmounts gab war das kein geganke, da hat dich einer umgehauen und dann hast du deine Freunde geholt und er seine und es ging zur Sache ;D Das war damals die geilste Zeit überhaupt^^
Man kann ja zusätzlich mehrere Belohnungen einbauen für getötete Spieler, z.B. mehr Ehre und ein Abzeichen dass man gegen verschiedene Gegenstände und Mounts eintauschen kann


----------



## Borgok (22. August 2010)

diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Mit einem Bodenmount hat man doch viel mehr Respekt vor der Umgebung, und es ist doch viel schöner wenn man nur erahnen kann was sich hinter dem nächsten Berg verbirgt, und mit dem Fm übersieht man einfach so viele Details und ist viel zu schnell als dass man alles sieht.
> Ich bin bis aufs leveln nicht viel in Nordend rumgekommen, man fliegt nur und wir überall hingeportet



Find ich überhaupt nicht, ist halt Ansichtssache.
Zwingt dich denn jemand dein Flugmount zu benutzen?

Hat jetzt nichts mit WoW zu tun, aber Fliegen ist seit jeher ein Traum der Menschheit, unzählige Menschen sind fasziniert vom Fliegen/von Flugzeugen, z.B. Pilot ist für viele ein Traumjob. 

Wens nicht interessiert soll den anderen aber ihren Spaß gönnen.
Diese egoistischen Einstellungen "gefällt mir nicht... -> soll abgeschafft werden" kann ich nicht ausstehen.


----------



## diabolo1234504 (22. August 2010)

Agasul schrieb:


> An alle Open PVP Fans geht auf einen PVP Server
> da habt ihr Open PVP.




Ich bin auf einem PvP-Server, bzw. war.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (22. August 2010)

diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Ich bin bis aufs leveln nicht viel in Nordend rumgekommen,


Wessen Schuld ist das? Genau, Deine!
Wer Nordend komplett erkunden will kanns doch machen. Diese Freiheit (die von vielen nicht ausreichend genutzt wird) ist es doch was ein MMO bzw ein Rollenspiel ausmacht.


----------



## kylezcouzin (22. August 2010)

Schon die Wildhammerzwerge waren fliegende Kämpfer auf fliegenden Bestien

Warum ned auch wir


----------



## diabolo1234504 (22. August 2010)

Tarnhamster schrieb:


> Wenn du wieder mehr Open-PvP willst, verlange lieber die Abschaffung der Abhärtung.




Was hat denn Abhärtung mit Open PvP zutun? Bitte um Erklärung.


----------



## diabolo1234504 (22. August 2010)

Tarnhamster schrieb:


> Wenn du wieder mehr Open-PvP willst, verlange lieber die Abschaffung der Abhärtung.




Was haben die 2 Sachen denn miteinander zutun?


----------



## diabolo1234504 (22. August 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Open PVP in Wow ist wie Sex auf Angela Merkel.
> Klar - man kann es machen, aber es ist nicht toll.
> 
> Und das war schon zu Release so. Wow ist ein PvE Spiel.




Naja, was ist dann Pve? Sex mit einem toten Wal?


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (22. August 2010)

Tarnhamster schrieb:


> Wenn du wieder mehr Open-PvP willst, verlange lieber die Abschaffung der Abhärtung.


schwachsinn. Spieler ohne Abhärtung bekommen von mir schonmal 15k+ crits ab.
3sekundenkämpfe sind auch nicht das was man sich unter open-PvP vorstellt.


----------



## IIIFireIII (22. August 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> schwachsinn. Spieler ohne Abhärtung bekommen von mir schonmal 15k+ crits ab.
> 3sekundenkämpfe sind auch nicht das was man sich unter open-PvP vorstellt.



Ich glaube aber, daß einige, die nach open PVP schreien genau das wollen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diabolo1234504 (22. August 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> Wessen Schuld ist das? Genau, Deine!
> Wer Nordend komplett erkunden will kanns doch machen. Diese Freiheit (die von vielen nicht ausreichend genutzt wird) ist es doch was ein MMO bzw ein Rollenspiel ausmacht.




Ich kenne die Scherbenwelt z.B viel besser als Nordend weil ich da eine ganze Weile gebraucht habe um mein FM zu bekommen, das ist der Grund.


----------



## Rellston1 (22. August 2010)

Ich finde das die Flugmounts schon ganz ok sind,
da PvP in Wow eh nicht der Rede wert ist!


----------



## Skuffel (22. August 2010)

*tastatur geputzt*

damit kommst du n bisschen zu spät ^^ 

wäre ein thema während bc gewesen, aber naja, ne, lange her undso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (22. August 2010)

diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Naja, was ist dann Pve? Sex mit einem toten Wal?


Nene Sex mit einem toten Wal...zu festen Raidzeiten!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





IIIFireIII schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber, daß einige, die nach open PVP schreien genau das wollen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kann gut sein.



diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Scherbenwelt z.B viel besser als Nordend weil ich da eine ganze Weile gebraucht habe um mein FM zu bekommen, das ist der Grund.


Du hättest Nordend mit 80 trotzdem noch erforschen können bzw dir Kaltwetterflug erst später holen können.
Es ist deine Schuld wie du es auch drehst



Rellston1 schrieb:


> da PvP in Wow eh nicht der Rede wert ist!


Dafür wird es relativ professionel gezockt (Arena)


----------



## Chissmann (22. August 2010)

Bodensee schrieb:


> omg was für antworten du hast



ein problem damit?? nur weil die leute die sinnlose threads aufmachen mich nerven^^


----------



## diabolo1234504 (22. August 2010)

Chissmann schrieb:


> ein problem damit?? nur weil die leute die sinnlose threads aufmachen mich nerven^^




Wenn dich der Beitrag nervt oder ärgert zwingt dich hier niemand deine Kommentare hierzulassen, du kannst gerne hier deine Meinung da lassen, aber bitte mit Begründung.


----------



## Chissmann (22. August 2010)

diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Wenn dich der Beitrag nervt oder ärgert zwingt dich hier niemand deine Kommentare hierzulassen, du kannst gerne hier deine Meinung da lassen, aber bitte mit Begründung.



überleg selber ob der thread sinnvoll ist??^^


----------



## diabolo1234504 (22. August 2010)

Chissmann schrieb:


> überleg selber ob der thread sinnvoll ist??^^




Da kann ich dich genauso gut fragen ob das Spiel an sich sinnvoll ist...
Es hat mich einfach interessiert was andere Leute von meinem Vorschlag halten, und dafür habe ich eine Umfrage gestartet, du kannst ja sagen dass du die Idee nicht gut findest und die Sache ist gegessen, ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust jetzt mit dir über den Sinn von irgendwelchen Dingen zu diskutieren, jeder findet andere Sachen sinnvoll.


----------



## Walton20 (22. August 2010)

diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Da kann ich dich genauso gut fragen ob das Spiel an sich sinnvoll ist...
> Es hat mich einfach interessiert was andere Leute von meinem Vorschlag halten, und dafür habe ich eine Umfrage gestartet, du kannst ja sagen dass du die Idee nicht gut findest und die Sache ist gegessen, ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust jetzt mit dir über den Sinn von irgendwelchen Dingen zu diskutieren, jeder findet andere Sachen sinnvoll.


----------



## Achanjiati (22. August 2010)

Als ob Flugmounts OpenPvP gekillt haette. Klar, ist ne einfache Erklaerung.
Schonmal ueberlegt das die Leute einfach keinen Bock drauf haben? Hey, ab Level 15 musst du nichtmal mehr aus einer Hauptstadt raus um zu leveln, in Innis zu gehen oder gar zu Raiden. Das ist es was gelebt wird. Nicht rumduempeln in der Welt in der Hoffnung mal jemand anderen zu treffen.


----------



## Shadria (22. August 2010)

diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> ..doch nach einer Weile ist dann aufgrund der Flugmounts einfach das Open-PvP ausgestorben, meiner Meinung nach das schönste was es in WoW gab.


Deiner Meinung nach ist Open-PvP das schönste.... meine Meinung: Open-PvP interessiert mich null.



diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Und seid doch mal ehrlich man hat genug Möglichkeiten sich irgendwo hinporten zulassen, oder einfach Schiff nehmen bzw zu nem Greifenmeister zu gehen, da brauch man keine Flugmounts.


Ganz ehrlich: beim questen reicht mir das nicht. Da habe ich schon gerne mein eigenes Flugmount.



diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> So ich freue mich auf eure Vorschläge und Meinungen, sagt mir was ihr von meiner Idee haltet.


Mein Vorschlag: so lassen wie es ist, bzw. die Umsetzung das man mit Cata in der alten Welt fliegen kann so lassen.

Meine Meinung: sry.... ich halte von deiner Idee gar nichts.


----------



## pie (22. August 2010)

erstmal Nein es würde einfach keinen spass machen stundenlang über komische flug routen von a nach b zu fliegen.

Desweiteren das Open Pvp ist ent auf grund der flugmounts ausgestorben, denn wo ist der unterschied ob ich mit nem Flugmount über die zone fliege oder über nen flugmeister 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## MoonFrost (22. August 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> lol du weißt schon, dass ihr pveler alles in den A*** gesteckt bekommt und pvp nur leidet? 0o
> pve wurde im laufe der zeit auf kosten von pvp immer verbessert




jap seh ich genau so. oh ne warte. warum werden alle klassen dauernt genervt oder gepushed? ach ja im pvp sind sie imbalaced. warum bekomm wir kaum proggwaffen? laut blizz weil dann pvewaffen in pvp imba wär.............


----------



## Walton20 (22. August 2010)

diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Da kann ich dich genauso gut fragen ob das Spiel an sich sinnvoll ist...
> Es hat mich einfach interessiert was andere Leute von meinem Vorschlag halten, und dafür habe ich eine Umfrage gestartet, du kannst ja sagen dass du die Idee nicht gut findest und die Sache ist gegessen, ich habe ehrlich gesagt auch keine Lust jetzt mit dir über den Sinn von irgendwelchen Dingen zu diskutieren, jeder findet andere Sachen sinnvoll.



Würdest du dich besser fühlen,oder hättest du mehr Spass,wenn es nicht mehr so wäre,wie es ist?
Wolltest Du jetzt darüber diskutieren,oder nicht?  Ansonsten wäre es interessant,warum der Thread überhaupt offen ist!!^^

gruß walton


----------



## diabolo1234504 (22. August 2010)

pie schrieb:


> erstmal Nein es würde einfach keinen spass machen stundenlang über komische flug routen von a nach b zu fliegen.
> 
> Desweiteren das Open Pvp ist ent auf grund der flugmounts ausgestorben, denn wo ist der unterschied ob ich mit nem Flugmount über die zone fliege oder über nen flugmeister
> 
> ...




Ja längere Strecken ist man damals mit dem Flugmeister geflogen, aber am meisten war man zu Fuß oder mit dem Mount unterwegs und da ist man dann immer der gegnerischen Fraktion begegnet.


----------



## Walton20 (22. August 2010)

diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Ja längere Strecken ist man damals mit dem Flugmeister geflogen, aber am meisten war man zu Fuß oder mit dem Mount unterwegs und da ist man dann immer der gegnerischen Fraktion begegnet.




Also ich möchte nicht mehr wie früher ewigkeiten warten bis ich nen mount bekomme,oder ewigkeiten in der gegend rum rennen...völliger blödsinn!!
Ich finde es überragend,in der neuen Welt, mit Cata zu fliegen!!
Warum nicht....ich habe keine Lust mehr wie zu Classic- zeiten stundenlang durch die gegend zu rennen...nur weil manche meinen das ist total geil-Old-School...In Old-school war ne menge völliger blödsinn!!


----------



## MegaKlops (22. August 2010)

In WoW bleibt jedem überlassen, das zu tun was er will. Wer Open-PvP mag soll halt zu Fuß gehn und auf Gegner hoffen. Flugmounts zu streichen würde hingegen Leute, die nur schnell von A nach B ohne Geganke wollen allerdings zu etwas zwingen, was sie nich tun wollen.

Wenn dann wurde das Open-PvP viel eher durch den Dungeonfinder zerstört, da alle 80er nur noch zum farmen Dala/Og/Sw verlassen :X


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (22. August 2010)

MoonFrost schrieb:


> jap seh ich genau so. oh ne warte. warum werden alle klassen dauernt genervt oder gepushed? ach ja im pvp sind sie imbalaced. warum bekomm wir kaum proggwaffen? laut blizz weil dann pvewaffen in pvp imba wär.............


PvEler bekommen 251er pvp gear für Frostmarken und gute Waffen/trinkets nonsets durch pve.
Zum Thema PvEler bekommen alles in den ... geschoben.

Ich wäre sowieso dafür Raideq in der Arena zu verbieten und dafür Arenawaffen für ehre (natürlich im Vergleich zu den 1,8k Waffen schlechte). Das würde die Probleme lösen-aber dann flamen bestimmt wieder PvEler rum.


----------



## Kamos - Taerar (22. August 2010)

[sub]Voll und ganz deiner Meinung.
Flugmounts hätten niemals eingeführt werden sollen.[/sub]


----------



## Ceiklyon (22. August 2010)

Öhm... Ich habe mal eine Frage (Nicht zum Thread).



Wenn man in Cataclysm in Azeroth fliegen kann, werden dann nicht die normalen "Boden" Reittiere... irgendwie... nutzlos?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wahrscheinlich dann nur für Städte und Pvp brauchbar oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. August 2010)

Man kann doch nicht sofort fliegen, oder irre ich da?


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (22. August 2010)

Ceiklyon schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich dann nur für Städte und Pvp brauchbar oder?


In den Städten kann man auch fliegen.
Nur für BGs, Arena und eventuell outdoor raids/inis (wie mount hyjal, ZG, ZF)


----------



## MegaKlops (22. August 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Man kann doch nicht sofort fliegen, oder irre ich da?



Da man keinen extra Skill wie in Wotlk kaufen muss, um in Azeroth fliegen zu können, denke ich mal, dass man es von Anfang an kann


----------



## Walton20 (22. August 2010)

Ceiklyon schrieb:


> Öhm... Ich habe mal eine Frage (Nicht zum Thread).
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bist du in Nordend nur geflogen?? 
Oder hast du dich dann auch beschwert vor ein paar monaten..."Ich bin nur am fliegen.Verbietet das bitte,Blizzard!"^^ 

Open pvp is nicht durch die Flugmounts gestorben,sondern durch die addons...früher war halt alles anders^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. August 2010)

MegaKlops schrieb:


> Da man keinen extra Skill wie in Wotlk kaufen muss, um in Azeroth fliegen zu können, denke ich mal, dass man es von Anfang an kann



Und wann kann man den Skill erwerben? Doch nicht sofort mit Level 1. Man wird schon bis Level ~58 seine "normalen" Reitmounts verwenden, wenn man endlich Level 20 ist und eins erworben hat.



> Open pvp is nicht durch die Flugmounts gestorben,sondern durch die addons...früher war halt alles anders^^



Nein, wenn dann ist Open PvP durch die Spieler gestorben.


----------



## MegaKlops (22. August 2010)

Jo klar, man wird wie bisher den Flugskill erst mit 60 bekommen. Das neue alte Azeroth wird wie gewohnt auf dem Boden erforscht :> 

Aber sobald man das neue neue Azeroth betritt (mit Lvl 80) wird man von Anfang an fliegen können


----------



## Walton20 (22. August 2010)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und wann kann man den Skill erwerben? Doch nicht sofort mit Level 1. Man wird schon bis Level ~58 seine "normalen" Reitmounts verwenden, wenn man endlich Level 20 ist und eins erworben hat.
> 
> 
> 
> Nein, wenn dann ist Open PvP durch die Spieler gestorben.




Und du meinst das hatte nix mit den addons zu tun,sondern nur mit den Spielern?


----------



## wertzû (22. August 2010)

FallenAngel88 schrieb:


> lol du weißt schon, dass ihr pveler alles in den A*** gesteckt bekommt und pvp nur leidet? 0o
> pve wurde im laufe der zeit auf kosten von pvp immer verbessert



liegt daran das WoW ein PVE spiel ist? Und sorry ich hatte meine Pvp sachen schneller zusammen als mein pve zeug...


----------



## Walton20 (22. August 2010)

Hat auch irgendwo nix mehr mitm Thema zu tun...Die forderung alleine find ich ziemlich sinnlos,da ja dass fliegen grad so spannend und aktuell ist,für mich mit dem addon!
In der alten Welt zu fliegen find ich ziemlich spannend...auch,wenn sie sich sehr verändern wird.^^


----------



## kaepteniglo (22. August 2010)

Walton20 schrieb:


> Und du meinst das hatte nix mit den addons zu tun,sondern nur mit den Spielern?



Naja, hat Blizzard auf einmal gesagt: "So, ob heute dürft ihr kein Open-PvP mehr machen."
Oder waren es doch die Spieler, die es nicht mehr vollzogen haben?


----------



## Moronic (22. August 2010)

Open PvP war schon zu Classic Zeiten fast nicht vorhanden, warum also etwas nachweinen das in der World of Warcraft nie wirklich funktioniert geschweige denn stattgefunden hat? 

Aber wenn du unbedingt open PvP haben möchtest dann stell dich vor ne feindliche Hauptstadt.


----------



## Walton20 (22. August 2010)

Moronic schrieb:


> Open PvP war schon zu Classic Zeiten fast nicht vorhanden, warum also etwas nachweinen das in der World of Warcraft nie wirklich funktioniert geschweige denn stattgefunden hat?
> 
> Aber wenn du unbedingt open PvP haben möchtest dann stell dich vor ne feindliche Hauptstadt.




/sign...mal ein schöner kommentar gegen die..."Wir haben ja früher tagelang tarrens mill verbracht im open pvp-fraktion"


----------



## yoba (22. August 2010)

diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich wäre dafür dass man Flugmounts abschafft, ich weiß dass das nicht umsetzbar ist aber ich erkläre euch einfach mal warum das viel besser wäre.
> Als mit BC die Flugmounts eingeführt wurden habe ich mich genauso darauf gefreut wie alle anderen, doch nach einer Weile ist dann aufgrund der Flugmounts einfach das Open-PvP ausgestorben, *meiner Meinung nach das schönste was es in WoW gab*. Und seid doch mal ehrlich man hat genug Möglichkeiten sich irgendwo hinporten zulassen, oder einfach Schiff nehmen bzw zu nem Greifenmeister zu gehen, da brauch man keine Flugmounts.
> ...
> ...



Das schönste PvP in WoW war und wird es wohl für immer bleiben: Das Spontangemetzel was bei Tarrensmühle, vor der Einführung der BGs, entstanden ist.
Dort wurde PvP einfach aus Spass an der Sache betrieben. Man hatte keine Vorteile davon gehabt, ausser Spass.
Alles was danach gekommen ist, war der Tod des wahren PvPs in WoW.

Eine Meinung die, wie ich denke, von vielen geteilt wird.


----------



## Dalfi (22. August 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> PvEler bekommen 251er pvp gear für Frostmarken und gute Waffen/trinkets nonsets durch pve.
> Zum Thema PvEler bekommen alles in den ... geschoben.
> 
> Ich wäre sowieso dafür Raideq in der Arena zu verbieten und dafür Arenawaffen für ehre (natürlich im Vergleich zu den 1,8k Waffen schlechte). Das würde die Probleme lösen-aber dann flamen bestimmt wieder PvEler rum.



Solange irgendwelche PvP-Gimps mit Ihrem ach so tollen PvP-Gear in PvE-Raids rumeinern dürfen weil sie Ihr Rating nicht auf 1,8 kriegen und hier dann Waffen Leechen wollen, solange werden auch PvEler mit Ihren PvE - Waffen + Ehre Gear in der Arena für Furore sorgen.


----------



## MoonFrost (22. August 2010)

Hellraiser0811 schrieb:


> PvEler bekommen 251er pvp gear für Frostmarken und gute Waffen/trinkets nonsets durch pve.
> Zum Thema PvEler bekommen alles in den ... geschoben.
> 
> Ich wäre sowieso dafür Raideq in der Arena zu verbieten und dafür Arenawaffen für ehre (natürlich im Vergleich zu den 1,8k Waffen schlechte). Das würde die Probleme lösen-aber dann flamen bestimmt wieder PvEler rum.




ihr bekommt 264 items für ehre heul ma net Oo und 251items fürn bisschen arenapunkte und ehre. also ich hatte mein pvpgear definitiv schneller fertig als mein pvegear. und das obwohl ich fast gar kein pvpmache dazugesagt!


----------



## oldman (22. August 2010)

l





> ol du weißt schon, dass ihr pveler alles in den A*** gesteckt bekommt und pvp nur leidet? 0o
> pve wurde im laufe der zeit auf kosten von pvp immer verbessert



warte mal stimmt, dolchfächer hat im pvp immer alles gestunt mit ner glyphe das fanden alle so toll das es auch glatt weg ist. cckontrol ist zumächtig im pvp auch bald weg. usw und klar wir bekommen alles in den ... bla bla bla. fackt ist das pvp und pve nicht zu bancen ist und wenn dann eher pve drunter leiden muss.


----------



## yves1993 (23. August 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Open PVP in Wow ist wie Sex auf Angela Merkel.
> Klar - man kann es machen, aber es ist nicht toll.
> 
> Und das war schon zu Release so. Wow ist ein PvE Spiel.



Bescheuertes Argument.

Ein PvE Spiel in dem es trotzdem Arenen BGs und Open PvP gibt und auch extra PvP Server?
Ok.

Ausserdem haben die meisten hier eh wenig Plan vom Open PvP. Die Sache mit "Geh doch auf nen PvP Server da hast du genug davon" stimmt einfach nicht mehr.
Eben gerade dank den Flugmounts, aber auch anderen Faktoren GIBT ES NIRGENDS MEHR OPEN PVP.

Achja und alle die dagegen sind mit dem Argument "mimimi open pvp ist eh nix entweder killt man einen instant oder wird gegankt" --> Hallo?? Trans auf nen PvE Server wenn du zu feige bist und lass den andern den Spaß.

Flugmounts ganz verbieten wär der total falsche Ansatz.
Man müsste einfach wieder ein Gebiet einführen, welches einen Reiz hat dorthin jeden Tag hinzugehen, inklusive Flugverbot.
Moment das gab es doch schon mal...

_*Die Insel von Quel' Danas*_

Das wäre die Lösung, die für jeden einen Vorteil hätte.
Und so ein Gebiet soll Blizz unbedingt wieder einführen.

Daily Quests die Gold oder gar wichtigeres geben, wo sich viele Spieler nur auf Bodenmounts bewegen können, und wo PvP erlaubt ist, sofern PvP Server.
Dann können die PvE Pussys ja schön auf ihrem PvE server in Ruhe questen, und Open PvP wäre wiederbelebt.

Wer zu BC Zeiten Patch 2.4 nicht erlebt hat, kann hier natürlich nicht mitreden.

Naja aber leider würde Blizz ja nie auf so eine Idee kommen von daher ein "Geistervorschlag"


----------



## Phora (23. August 2010)

najaa rausnehmen nicht.. aba mein vorschlag wäre einfach wie es viele wahrscheinlich wollen "PvP im Flug" einzubauen. Auf eine ähnliche art wie es in AioN zB ist.. das ist dort einfach bei vielen super angekommen.. natürlich ist es schwer umsetzbar da die physikengine etc nicht darauf angepasst ist.. aba wäre was geiles wenn n magier sich zB auf den drachen stellen könnte und von dort aus casten kann.. oder ein BG indem es um flugkämpfe geht wo man auch andre von ihren flugmounts "runterhauen" kann :>


----------



## SchurxoxD (23. August 2010)

sowas gehört wenn aufn pvp server.....


----------



## Valnar93 (23. August 2010)

this thread is full of 12yr olds


----------



## Fonsy (23. August 2010)

Ich find die Idee ziemlich bescheiden um ehrlich zu sein.

Warum?

Ganz einfach-wo ist die Notwendigkeit und soimt die Grundlage für so eine tiefgreifende Veränderung?

Das man aus der Luft die ganze schöne Umgebung verpasst ist ein subjektiver Eindruck. Somit auch eine totale Verallgemeinerung.
Wie intensiv und auf welche Art die WoW entdeckt wird ist jedem Spieler selbst überlassen und das ist auch gut so.

Solltest du das Gefühl haben durch dein FM zuviel von der Welt nich gesehen zu haben, dann geb ich dir mal folgenden Tipp: zieh einen Twink hoch und erarbeite dir den Erfolg "Weltenbummler" ohne FM. Dann haste was erlebt. Ich kann nur sagen ich habs so gemacht, mit meinem Main weil cih damals nicht genug Gold hatte um mir die Flugskills leisten zu können und auch ein bisl geizig war.

Was Open PVP angeht kann ich nur sagen das es wohl durchaus sinnvoller wäre weitere Zonen wie 1k Winter einzuführen in denen Mann automatisch PVP geflaggt wird.
Das halte ich für wesentlich sinnvoller und deutlich leichter umzusetzen...

Achja nur so neben bei, wie willst du denn den hunderttausenden Druiden erklären, dass Sie ab sofort auf Ihre Fluggestalt verzichten müssen??

Oder Spielern (wie mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) die den 100 Mount Erfolg haben, wovon glaube ich mehr als die hälfte FM sind??


Wie gesagt die Idee ist schwach, eine Umsetzung schier unmöglich, die Grundlage für eine solche Änderung ist einfach nicht gegeben!!

!Never change a winning team!



mfg


----------



## Weitimwald (23. August 2010)

Ich bin auch gegen deine Idee.
Das Argument, das Open-PvP damit wiederbelebt wird, zieht irgendwie nicht.
Wenn die Spieler noch Interesse an Open PvP hätten, wäre es nicht ausgestorben.

Fliegen ist mir einfach zu sehr ans Herz gewachsen


----------



## The-Dragon (23. August 2010)

Phora schrieb:


> najaa rausnehmen nicht.. aba mein vorschlag wäre einfach wie es viele wahrscheinlich wollen "PvP im Flug" einzubauen. Auf eine ähnliche art wie es in AioN zB ist.. das ist dort einfach bei vielen super angekommen.. natürlich ist es schwer umsetzbar da die physikengine etc nicht darauf angepasst ist.. aba wäre was geiles wenn n magier sich zB auf den drachen stellen könnte und von dort aus casten kann.. oder ein BG indem es um flugkämpfe geht wo man auch andre von ihren flugmounts "runterhauen" kann :>



Ich kann mich da an eine Quest in den Sturmgipfeln erinnern, bei der man auf dem Rücken eines Protodrachen im Autoflug um den Tempel der Stürme kreist, sich mit "Enterhaken" auf den Rücken eines der mitfliegenden NPCs schwingt und ihn dort mit ALL seinen Fähigkeiten bekämpft, während der Drache weiter seine Kreise zieht. 

Das Problem wird nur sein, sein Mount im Flug zu steuern und gleichzeitig irgendwelche Aktionen zu tätigen. Mal abgesehen davon wäre PvP vom Flugmount aus nur was für Caster, Melees müssten ihr Ziel ja dann schon "crashen".

Was die Flugmounts an sich angeht: Deren Einführung war eine tolle Ergänzung, Keiner möchte sie mehr missen und Blizzard will es tunlichst vermeiden, den Spielern was wegzunehmen. Abgesehen davon ist es allein schon wegen der teils schwerlich begehbaren Gelände einfacher, manchmalsogar notwendig, ein Flugmount zu verwenden. Das wieder rauszunehmen würde allein deswegen schon nicht funktionieren, vor Allem jetzt, da Alles aufs fliegen ausgelegt wird. ähnlich wie in den Sturmgipfeln.

Zum Thema PvP: Das wird immer ein Streitthema bleiben, nicht nur unter Spielern, sondern auch unter den Entwicklern und beim Balancing ingame. Dafür gibt es einfach keine Lösung. Ich würde mir einfach eine striktere Vorgehensweise seitens Blizzard wünschen. WoW war tatsächlich als PvE-Spiel gedacht, mit der Möglichkeit, auch Spieler der anderen Fraktion anzugreifen. Die BGs kamen auf Wunsch der Community erst später, und damit auch das ganze PvP-System. Darum gibt es bis heute den ganzen PvP-Content auch auf PvE-Servern, was meiner Meinung nach nicht sein sollte. Man sieht ja, was das für Probleme verursacht. Eine strikte Trennung in PvE- und PvP-Server sollte wirklich mal durchgesetzt werden. Kein PvP-Content mehr auf PvE-Servern, nicht mal die Möglichkeit, sich PvP zu flaggen. Und wer dann doch mal PvP machen will kann sich jederzeit einen Char auf nem PvP-Server machen.

Wird vielen sicherlich wiederum nicht gefallen, wäre aber ne bessere Lösung als das was der TE vorschlägt. Nicht die Flugmounts sind der Grund, warum es fast keinen Open-PvP mehr gibt, höchstens ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Das Problem liegt eher darin, das die Leute sowohl auf PvE als auch auf PvP-Servern eben auch mal PvE spielen wollen und daher den Kampf gegen andere Spieler meiden.
Wo sind denn die ganzen Leute? Nicht aufm BG, sondern irgendwo im Raid, in ner Instanz, am questen oder am farmen. Mit dem Unterschied, das man auf nem PvP-Server einen einzelnen, niederen, gegnerischen Spieler nebenbei auch mal umhaut, während man sie aufm PvE-Server schlicht ignoriert. Und wenn einer geflaggt wäre, überlegt man sichs vielleicht und lässts dann doch lieber, weil irgendwo is immer ein Zweiter, der dann mitzieht.

Ehrlich gesagt sollte auch das töten von Mitspielern, die 5 Level oder mehr unter einem Selbst sind, mit Ehreverlust und mit Cataclysm auch mit einem möglichen Rangverlust hart bestraft werden. Wenn sich ebenbürtige Spieler gegenseitig auf den Laufweg vom Friedhof zurück zur Leiche schicken wollen, okay. Aber hoffnungslos unterlegene Spieler damit zu nerven, um sich selbst toll zu fühlen, das is absolut unterstes Niveau und auch auf Schulhöfen und sonstwo absolut verpöhnt. Das sollte einfach nicht sein und muss besser unterbunden werden.


----------



## Shavana (23. August 2010)

Ist ja jedem selbst überlassen, ob man die Gebiete schnell mit nem Flugmount durchbrescht oder aber sich sein Reitmount nimmt und sich alles anschaut, find ich auch gut so.
Open PVP`Naja ich mache überhaupt kein PVP, und wer auf Open pvp steht, soll aufn pvp server spielen. Aber ich finde, es gibt nix schlimmeres als in irgend nem Gebiet ständig von der gegnerischen Fraktion abgefangen und geschlachtet zu werden, da macht das Questen überhaupt kein Spass mehr und man verliert die Lust am Spiel (meine Meinung, da ich pvp hasse^^)
Klar gibt es Flugpunkte, wo man auch in jedes Gebiet kommt, die nutze ich auch, wenn es 1. nen längerer Weg ist (Dalaran --> Heulender Fjord) oder wenn ich sowieso kurz mal afk muss. Aber was mich an den Flugpunkten stört, ist einfach mal die tatsache, dass die Greifen teilweise umwege machen von gut und böse, statt einfach quer durch zu fliegen steuern die jeden Flugpunkt an, der aufn weg liegt, da ist man halt mitm normalen Flugmount wesentlich schneller am Ziel.


----------



## Fuzzymouth (23. August 2010)

Flugmounts abschaffen? nein. 
Vielen würde ein wesentlicher Bestandteil ihres täglichen Posingrituals abhanden kommen. 
Ganz zu schweigen von den Dailies, die man sich so täglich zumutet. Wer einmal wochenlang in der Scherbe das Schokokuchenrezept farmt, weiß, wovon ich rede.


----------



## deffer (23. August 2010)

Finde ich unsinnig.1. KAnn ich über die landschaft staunen 2. Kann ich damit schneller lvln...(obwohl das ja in wow am meisten spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cazimir (23. August 2010)

Open PVP = 80er haut 18er -> nö will ich nicht

@yves1993
Danke für deinen Beitrag, so starte ich wenigstens mit einem Lachen in den Tag.

Openpvp war früher (da warst du ca 13) mal nen Kampf um Tarrens Mühle oder eine Schlacht zwischen Brachland und Eschental. Mit T2 und allerspätestens mit T3 war es dann nur noch: Uiuiui ich bin der stärkste und hau allen kleinen auf den Kopf.

Open-PvP zu classic Zeiten:
60er jagen im Schlingendorntal lowies

Open-PvP zu BC Zeiten:
70er jagen im Schlingendorntal lowies

Open-PvP zu WOTLK Zeiten:
 80er jagen im Schlingendorntal lowies

Openpvp war nie wirklich toll. Nicht umsonst winken sich Hordler und Ally auf nem PvP Server zu.


----------



## schumii (23. August 2010)

und sowieso, ohne flugmounts, wie wolltest du da die ganzen gebiete erreichen?

in bc gibts orte, die ohne fm nicht erreichtbar sind, und in wotlk genau so.

und wen so auf pvp stehst, geh schlachtfelder^^


----------



## Peloquin (23. August 2010)

diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich wäre dafür dass man Flugmounts abschafft, ich weiß dass das nicht umsetzbar ist aber ich erkläre euch einfach mal warum das viel besser wäre.
> Als mit BC die Flugmounts eingeführt wurden habe ich mich genauso darauf gefreut wie alle anderen, doch nach einer Weile ist dann aufgrund der Flugmounts einfach das Open-PvP ausgestorben, meiner Meinung nach das schönste was es in WoW gab. Und seid doch mal ehrlich man hat genug Möglichkeiten sich irgendwo hinporten zulassen, oder einfach Schiff nehmen bzw zu nem Greifenmeister zu gehen, da brauch man keine Flugmounts.
> Ich finde auch, dass es doch viel schöner ist die Welt von dem Rücken eines Widders aus zu betrachten, alles wirkt größer und mächtiger, man könnte ja als Ausgleich einfach die Geschwindigkeit der Bodenreitiere erhöhen und noch sowas wie eine neue Reitgerte einführen, man könnte dafür dass man in normalen Questgebieten nicht mehr fliegen kann auch Territorien einbauen in denen man sehr viele Quests auf dem Rücken von einem Flugreittier aus erledigen muss, Bombenangriffe usw. Davon gibts ja schon ganz gute Vorbilder in Nordend und in der Scherbenwelt.
> ...



/dagegen!

Warum? Nun im RL gibts schon genug fremde Kulturen welche die westliche Hemnisphäre ins Mittelalter zurück holen wollen, da muss ich doch Ingame nicht auch noch auf den ZUG aufsprigen oder?

Der Vorschlag ist so sinnlos wie der: Mit Cataclysm (damals stand hier nächstes Addon) alle wieder Stufe 1.....sry mein Freund, wenn du gerne am Lagerfreuer Manjokbrei in die Hirseschale rotzt und auf 3 Meter Hornhaut unter den Füssen stehst ist das dein Ding, aber ich bin in der Gegenwart angekommen und ganz ehrlich ich bin ein echter Fan vom Fortschritt!


----------



## Phash (23. August 2010)

diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Hey,
> ich wäre dafür dass man Flugmounts abschafft, ich weiß dass das nicht umsetzbar ist aber ich erkläre euch einfach mal warum das viel besser wäre.
> Als mit BC die Flugmounts eingeführt wurden habe ich mich genauso darauf gefreut wie alle anderen, doch nach einer Weile ist dann aufgrund der Flugmounts einfach das Open-PvP ausgestorben, meiner Meinung nach das schönste was es in WoW gab. Und seid doch mal ehrlich man hat genug Möglichkeiten sich irgendwo hinporten zulassen, oder einfach Schiff nehmen bzw zu nem Greifenmeister zu gehen, da brauch man keine Flugmounts.
> Ich finde auch, dass es doch viel schöner ist die Welt von dem Rücken eines Widders aus zu betrachten, alles wirkt größer und mächtiger, man könnte ja als Ausgleich einfach die Geschwindigkeit der Bodenreitiere erhöhen und noch sowas wie eine neue Reitgerte einführen, man könnte dafür dass man in normalen Questgebieten nicht mehr fliegen kann auch Territorien einbauen in denen man sehr viele Quests auf dem Rücken von einem Flugreittier aus erledigen muss, Bombenangriffe usw. Davon gibts ja schon ganz gute Vorbilder in Nordend und in der Scherbenwelt.
> ...


open pvp ist an dem Tag gestorben als unehrenhafte Tode eingeführt wurden! Die Einführung der BGs hat auch zum "Untergang des freien PvP" beigetragen. Der normale WoWler will gar kein open pvp - weil 1. heult immer jeder sofort los, und 2. loggt dann eh jeder 2. auf nen anderen Char 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bandit 1 (23. August 2010)

Teilweise stimme ich dir zu - nichts ist schöner als die Welt langsam und von unten zu erkunden.
Auch ist es halt atmosphärischer, durch einen Wald zu reiten und plötzlich greift einen etwas an.

Ich hatte - auch zu BC Zeiten mehr Spaß alles zu erkunden nur dann beim twinken, da wird es langsam 
langweilig.

Ich wäre für eine Lösung, so wie es auch jetzt schon praktiziert wird, einmal muss man durch und reiten.
Und dann mit 85 kann man sich die Fluglizenz kaufen und gleichzeitig einen Folianten der dem Twink den
sofortigen Flug erlaubt.

Wenn man nur noch fliegen könnte, wäre die Luft schnell raus. In einer Stunde wäre alles entdeckt und dann
kämen wieder die Mimimis "ich hab schon alles gesehen und war in 2 Tagen 85 !"

Aber die Frage: "Flugmounts entfernen ?" - Niemals, denn wenn man den Höchstlevel erreicht hat, dann 
gibt es nichts schöneres als fliegen.

Zu PVP sag ich nichts, da ich es grundsätzlich ablehne.


----------



## Emerio (23. August 2010)

diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Ich Nordend und der Scherbenwelt kann man sie ja lassen, da werden sie ja benötigt, aber die alte Welt verliert dann iwie en bissl ihren Charme finde ich, Nordend ist so gut gelungen aber man sieht nichts davon weil man immer drüber hinweg prescht, oder einfach geportet wird, und sei doch mal ehrlich am schönsten wars doch noch wie man noch geritten ist. Da sieht man viel mehr



erm die Alte Welt wird neu aufgewertet CATACLYYM und so >< da wirste schon genug Open PvP haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jesbi (23. August 2010)

Flugmounts abschaffen?

Definitiv nein, ich habe keinen Nerv durch die Gebiete zu reiten, ich kenne alle Gebiete und habe alle Startgebiete durch, muss ich nicht mehr haben.

Was das Open PvP Argument angeht, dass bedeutet doch in 90% der Fälle Low Level umzuhauen und sich darüber auch noch zu freuen.
Habe ich noch nie gemacht und werde ich auch nicht machen. Die einzigsten Low Level die ich mal umgehauen habe waren 3 Allis um Level 50 die meinten noch kleinere Hordler im Schlingendorntal zu campen.
Ansonsten gab es nichts in WoW was mich mehr genervt hat wie Stunden lang tote NPC`s im Brachland oder Tarrens Mühle.

mfg


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (23. August 2010)

Open PvP war doch schon ende Classic tot... Das hat mit den Flugmounts rein gar nix zu tun. (Außerdem scheinen hier viele das abmounten und nen Farmer, der 3 Mobs am Arsch hat, umzuhauen für Open PvP zu halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Kehrin (23. August 2010)

Icelemon schrieb:


> wenn wirklich alle Flugmounts gestrichen werden würden -> Mord und Totschlag in der Community



Das hört sich bei dir an als wäre das schlecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mäuserich (23. August 2010)

Da ich open PvP verabscheue (ja, das ist meine Meinung, deshalb spiele ich auf nem PvE-Server, diejenigen die Bock dran haben sind weit weg auf ihren PvP-Servern gut aufgehoben) und mich das Abschaffen der Flugmount in meinem WoW-Alltag extremst behindern würde sage ich ganz klar "NEIN"!


----------



## Drop-Dead (23. August 2010)

DenniBoy16 schrieb:


> nicht wirklich toll ... open pvp ist genauso wie zu bc zeiten eigentlich ...
> sieht man einen alli aufm boden: abmounten, umklatschen wegfliegen^^



siehste ja kaum noch weil er auch durch die luft fliegt ^^ das ist es ja

finds auch sehr schade da mir open pvp sehr viel spaß (ge-)macht (hat) .


----------



## Merriadoc12 (23. August 2010)

wenn du open pvp willst musst du die anderen dazu bringen greif ne kleine stadt an töte ein paar lowies die gegnerische fraktion wird früher oder später kommen und dann wirds erst richtig lustig wenn du allein 3-4 leute umhauen darfst wobei ess ja noch lustiger ist wenn man in ner kleinen grp mal los geht. 

Ohne Flugmounts wäre wow in cata vermutlich nicht mal mehr möglich immer hin wird wie jetzt auch schon gebiete wo man ohne Flugmount nicht hinkaum bestes Beispiel meiner Meinung nach man hätte nie Ulduar raiden können.


----------



## Ceiwyn (23. August 2010)

Braamséry schrieb:


> Ich wäre aber dafür, dass Blizzard das Versprechen was sie mal gegeben haben dochnoch halten.
> Nämlich, dass man in der alten Welt NIEMALS fliegen können wird...



Sie haben doch nichts versprochen. Sie haben nur immer wieder gesagt, dass es nicht geplant ist, weil es Unmengen an Zeit verschlingen würde. Nun kommt es halt mit dem Addon und wir bezahlen somit auch dafür, also lohnt sich die Zeit wieder. Beide Seiten haben also was davon...


Und ich kann hier zwei Punkte rauslesen:

a) Das Feeling wird zerstört:

Dann soll man eben kein Flugmount benutzen und sich alles von unten angucken.

b) Es gibt kein Open-PvP mehr:

Gab es zu Classic auch nicht. Es gab zwar ab und zu Schlachten um Tarrens Mühle und Süderstade, aber da konnte man auch problemlos dran vorbeireiten, so wie jetzt eben man drüberfliegen könnte. Ergo ändert sich nichts. Wobei das meiste Open-PvP beim Questen betrieben wurde. Ein Level 40er haut einen 35er um, der 35er holt einen 50er Freund, der 40er holt dann einen 60er... wie *anspruchsvoll*.


----------



## Bandit 1 (23. August 2010)

Valnar93 schrieb:


> this thread is full of 12yr olds



no, you are 11...

_(Gratz zum blödesten Kommentar in diesem Thread der eigentlich recht flamefrei war)_


----------



## Blutsegeladmiral (23. August 2010)

Bin auch dagegen.

Wie schon gesagt wurde, niemand wird gezwungen Flugmounts zu benutzen, und nich jeder hat was für Open-PvP oder PvP i.A. übrig.

Was man allerdings mal einführen könnte, wären Angriffe vom Mount aus, bzw. offensive Fähigkeiten für die Mounts selbst - z.B. "Feuerkugel verschießen" für Drachen, oder "Zukoten" für Greifen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Falls es wem nich aufgefallen ist, der vorangegangene Satz war nich ernst gemeint, und muss deshalb auch nich weiter diskutiert werden.


----------



## Narcis (23. August 2010)

Flugmounts sind schon ein verdammtes Ärgernis, wenn man mal die Situationen bedenkt in der sich ein hässlicher Drecksgnom rettet indem er feige davonfliegt. Jedoch ist es leider verdammt praktisch und somit nicht wirklich möglich es zu entfernen. Wäre halt sehr dafür das bei Schaden abgemountet wird, natürlich mit Fallschirm weil es sonst noch ärgerlicher wäre. Open PvP ist wirklich selten zu finden und durch die fliegenen Mounts noch selterner geworden, jedoch ist das Dungeon Suchsystem ein viel grüßeres Problem. Ich spiele auf einem PvP Server wodurch ich es in jeder Beziehung in Ordnung finde wenn ich alles angreife was einen Allianzer ist. Zu Classic konnte man halt öfter im freien Felde Leute töten jedoch war die Welt auch um einiges kleiner und Silithus, der Blackrock waren einfach wunderbare Flecken Leute auf level 60 anzutreffen.


----------



## PiRho (23. August 2010)

Open PvP sollte, denke ich, in Cataclysm eine wichtigere Rolle spielen, da sich Allianz und Horde wieder feindlicher gegenüberstellen werden. Jedoch sollte das Fliegen nicht verboten, ausgesetzt, reduziert werden. Das Gefühl vom Epischen bleibt nämlich dann verborgen. Der Ansatz in Wotlk, dass man erst im späteren Verlauf Fliegen kann finde ich gut undsollte eigentlich auch beibehalten werden (fliegen in Azeroth außer Nordend erst ab 83/84).


----------



## Bighorn (23. August 2010)

JAAAA! Super Idee und dann aber bitte auch wieder bis Level 40 auf Schusters Rappen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

















Setz die Drogen ab, so was will keiner mehr. 
Open PvP ist mit BC ausgestorben weil keiner mehr in der alten Welt unterwegs war. In der Scherbenwelt gabs genug Möglichkeiten für open PvP. Mehr als ein kleines Scharmützel gabs da denn aber auch nicht.
Wenn du so auf PvP stehst mußt auf einen entsprechenden Server wechseln oder deine Chars nur bis lvl 58 spielen. Dann erst können sie fliegen.


----------



## KingNothing22 (23. August 2010)

Sry aber wo gibts denn wirklich noch open-PvP? Spieler zocken nurnoch wenns dafür auch Items gibt oder sowas. 

Auf meinem Realm wird nichtmal wirklich gedefft wenn ne Hauptstadt angegriffen wird. Und Städteraids gibts auch fast nurnoch wenn irgendwer den Bären braucht...Open PvP ist nicht durch Flugmounts ausgestorben sondern dadurch, dass sich kein Schwein mehr dafür interessiert. 

Wir haben uns mal den Spaß gemacht und die Ehrenfeste (Höllenfeuerhalbinsel) der Allis belagert. Das heißt wir haben Wachen gekillt und ein bisschen Unruhe gestiftet. Irgendwann hab ich mich dann umgesehn und gemerkt, dass 4 80er Allis (wir waren zu dritt) einfach nur irgendwo rumstanden und warteten. 

Der einzige "Gegenschlag" der kam war irgendwann ein lvl 1 Krieger der mich gefragt hat ob ich das nicht lassen kann weil die 4 möchten gerne Quests machen für ihren Loremaster Erfolg...


----------



## n.bek. (23. August 2010)

Narcis schrieb:


> Flugmounts sind schon ein verdammtes Ärgernis, wenn man mal die Situationen bedenkt in der sich ein hässlicher Drecksgnom rettet indem er feige davonfliegt.


im kampf kann er eh nicht aufsitzen von dem her gesehen, ist dieser satz ziemlicher müll. und hordies sind ja auch keinesfalls besser...


----------



## Brodir (23. August 2010)

Hi,
also wenn ich mir die Welt vom Boden angucken will, dann steig ich vom Mount und spaziere gemütlich durch die Gegend. Wenn der TE dazu nich in der Lage is, dann hatt sein Spiel entweder nen tierischen Bug oder er is ein Adrenalinjunkie.
Was PvP angeht: Ob man nun auf nem Pferd aus dem Kampf flieht oder auf nem Drachen is nun wircklich gehüpft wie gesprungen.

kleiner Tipp: wenn man wirklich gutes open pvp haben willl muss man das schon organisieren, sprich @TE schnapp dir deine Gilde verabredet euch mit einer ähnlich starken der gegnerfraktion, macht irgent einen Markanten Punkt auf der Karte als Ziel aus und Schon könnt ihr euch kloppen bis die Keyboards glühen. da kommt richtiges Feeling auf!

hf


----------



## Fremder123 (23. August 2010)

Also warum, nur weil vereinzelte Spieler dies gern so hätten, eines der mittlerweile fundamentalsten Features in WoW abgeschafft werden soll, erschließt sich mir auch nicht. Kann man keine 71er Twinks mehr ganken weil ihr Main ihnen unverschämterweise den Folianten spendiert hat? Na so eine Frechheit! Jaaaa, Open PvP ist immer wieder eine ehrenhafte und für alle Parteien gleichwertige Sache, die natürlich durch die Ausrottung der Flugmounts unterstützt gehört. Oder anders gesagt: Wer in Schlachtfeld oder Arena gegen eine gleichstarke Gegenfraktion nichts gebacken bekommt, will eben Lowies ganken. Tolle Sache, dieses Open PvP!^^

Ach, noch ein Tipp: Gib einfach im Chat "join weltverteidigung" ein, dann erhälst Du immer eine Meldung wo in WoW gerade etwas angegriffen wird, egal ob Hauptstadt, Ehrenfeste oder Tausendwinter. Da kannst Du dann hintingeln und Dich mit denjenigen rumprügeln. Somit sind die Open-PvPler unter sich und der Rest hat seine Ruhe...


----------



## diabolo1234504 (23. August 2010)

Walton20 schrieb:


> Bist du in Nordend nur geflogen??
> Oder hast du dich dann auch beschwert vor ein paar monaten..."Ich bin nur am fliegen.Verbietet das bitte,Blizzard!"^^
> 
> Open pvp is nicht durch die Flugmounts gestorben,sondern durch die addons...früher war halt alles anders^^




Open PvP ist defintitiv durch das Fliegen ausgestorben. Oder wegen was sonst? Wenn du eine bessere Antwort hast lass sie hören^^


----------



## diabolo1234504 (23. August 2010)

wertzû schrieb:


> liegt daran das WoW ein PVE spiel ist? Und sorry ich hatte meine Pvp sachen schneller zusammen als mein pve zeug...



Wenn WoW ein Pve-Spiel wäre dann würde es ja wohl kein PvP geben ;D


----------



## diabolo1234504 (23. August 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Bescheuertes Argument.
> 
> Ein PvE Spiel in dem es trotzdem Arenen BGs und Open PvP gibt und auch extra PvP Server?
> Ok.
> ...




Gott, wie ich diese Insel geliebt habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mich regt das auch nicht auf wenn mich mal 3 Hordis ganken, da hol ich halt meine Freunde


----------



## diabolo1234504 (23. August 2010)

Fonsy schrieb:


> Ich find die Idee ziemlich bescheiden um ehrlich zu sein.
> 
> Warum?
> 
> ...




Ich hab mir meinen Netherdrachen Ingiemount, und diverse Drachen auch gefarmt aber dafür würde ich auf sie verzichten man kann sie ja noch in Nordend usw. benutzen, aber bitte kein 1k Winter das ist kein Open PvP, der Ansatz ist gut mehr aber auch nicht


----------



## diabolo1234504 (23. August 2010)

cazimir schrieb:


> Open PVP = 80er haut 18er -> nö will ich nicht
> 
> @yves1993
> Danke für deinen Beitrag, so starte ich wenigstens mit einem Lachen in den Tag.
> ...



Das beweist mir das du noch nie ernsthaft Open PvP gemacht hast ;D


----------



## Brodir (23. August 2010)

An alle die behaupten, FM hätten Open- PvP gekillt. Nennt mir bitte eine Situation in welcher ein Spieler mit Fm einem ohne bei gleichem lvl und Ausrüstung überlegen wäre! Denn nur durch sowas lässt sich eine solche Aussage überhaupt erklären. Mir fällt da jedenfalls nichts ein.


----------



## Harokto (23. August 2010)

diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Wenn dich der Beitrag nervt oder ärgert zwingt dich hier niemand deine Kommentare hierzulassen, du kannst gerne hier deine Meinung da lassen, aber bitte mit Begründung.



ey sry aber irgendwie find ich den kommentar funny XD 


also ... es zwingt dich NIEMAND auf nem flugmount durch nordend zu rushen .... ich habs mitm twink gemacht ... wieso ?

weil ich die verkackte umgebung kenn XD 

beim ersten mal is es nice und saugeil .. bin ich auch viel geritten ... aber dann mitm twink nur noch schnell durch da ( ich ahne das dieser satz von irgendwem komplett aus dem zusammenhang gerissen wird)

aber um auf den punkt zu kommen warum ich DEN kommentar so lustig finde

er hat  gesagt dass ihn der beitrag nervt weil der beitrag da ist XD 

doof he ? ich weiss ... 

aber ungefähr die gleiche begründung wie dein

ich will keine flugmounts .... die dinger waren da und dann hab ich nix von nordend gesehen weil ich darauf geritten bin ... 







Tante Edith meint: achja und dein open pvp .. 


willst du es mir als pvp hasser etwa aufzwingen ?o.O wobei naja jez mitm dk macht pvp spaß XD

aber wenn ich mitm hunter durch die gegend flieg dann hab ich schlicht null bock auf pvp ... und da is es mir scheiss egal ob du dich kloppen willst ich reit einfach an dir vorbei XD also was das an open pvp ändert ? ... was ne fantastische logik .....


----------



## Vanderley (23. August 2010)

dagegen. Wäre eher dafür jegliches PvP zu streichen...brauch kein Mensch


----------



## Harokto (23. August 2010)

Vanderley schrieb:


> dagegen. Wäre eher dafür jegliches PvP zu streichen...brauch kein Mensch


/sign 


aber ihc will dann ne dk attacke die andere spieler in pvp zwingt damit ich se klatschen kannXD


----------



## Famenio (23. August 2010)

PvP schön und gut, ist mal eine nette Abwechslung
gegen nicht Computergesteuerte Charaktere zu kämpfen.
Lockert manchmal die Atmosphere.

Aber das Flugmounts das Open-PvP zerstört haben denke ich mal nicht, 
denn wenn man infight ist kann man ja nicht aufmounten.
Außerdem is das das gleiche, wenn ich schnell weglaufe und auf meinen
Raptor oder so steige, da kommt der andere auch nicht hinterher.
Also dementsprechend hat das nichts mit den Flugmounts zu tun.

Außerdem mag ich meine liebe Flugmountsgemeinschaft
und würde sie nicht wieder hergeben.

Oder klaust du auch kleinen Kindern den Schnuller, 
den du ihnen 5 min vorher erst gegeben hast
und sie sich schon an ihn gewöhnt haben?


----------



## Hellikut (23. August 2010)

Einem Bruchteil der Spieler, denen Schlachtfelder nicht ausreichen, werde ich diese Freude nicht machen. 
Allein schon deswegen, weil der TE ein trauernder Ganker mit Karriereknick sein könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Radulf/Azrail (23. August 2010)

diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Gott, wie ich diese Insel geliebt habe
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also die Insel fand ich auch Toll hab da ne Woche mit 3 Schurken und einem Feral rumgeschnetzelt, wobei das doch eher Ganken war. Da fand ich Tarrens Mill und Crossroads interessanter.


----------



## Harkor (23. August 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Achja und alle die dagegen sind mit dem Argument "mimimi open pvp ist eh nix entweder killt man einen instant oder wird gegankt" --> Hallo?? Trans auf nen PvE Server wenn du zu feige bist und lass den andern den Spaß.



Genau, es ist ein Heidenspaß als Level 32er <Fraktion> von einem 80er <andere Fraktion> in <Lowlevelgebiet> immer wieder umgehauen zu werden.
Open PvP ist meiner Meinung nur was für Leute die andere unfair ärgern wollen.
Wenns doch mal auf ähnlichem Level stattfindet und nicht drei auf einen, dann angreifen wenn man mehr als 3 Mops am A... hat und dann schnell abhauen, der andere könnte sich nach dem Wiederbeleben ja wehren.
Diese Erfahrung habe ich in 4 Jahren WoW gemacht.

Bevor Flames kommen, ich würde das nicht kennen: Weil meine Freunde auf einem PvP Server spielen, spiele ich da auch (6 80er und 2 75er inzwischen)


----------



## freudi990 (23. August 2010)

also ich find das sinnfrei 
es gibt dinge dabrauhct man ein flugmount


----------



## Harkor (23. August 2010)

Brodir schrieb:


> An alle die behaupten, FM hätten Open- PvP gekillt. Nennt mir bitte eine Situation in welcher ein Spieler mit Fm einem ohne bei gleichem lvl und Ausrüstung überlegen wäre! Denn nur durch sowas lässt sich eine solche Aussage überhaupt erklären. Mir fällt da jedenfalls nichts ein.



Die Situation heisst: Abhauen


----------



## Brodir (23. August 2010)

Harkor schrieb:


> Die Situation heisst: Abhauen



ok, wo is der Unterschied ob man auf nem bodenmaunt abhaut oder auf nem flug maunt? im Kampf kann man eh nich aufmaunten und wenn der gegner es nicht schaft einen beim aufmaunten zu unterbrechen dann verdient er es auch nich sein Ziel zu erwischen. und jemanden der grade gemütlich vorbeireitet an zu greifen hat nix mit pvp zu tun sondern is einfah nur nervig


----------



## Melandi9r (23. August 2010)

Ich finde man sollte Flugzeuge abschaffen ... früher als man noch überall hin laufen musste hat man viel mehr von der Gegend gesehen.


----------



## Arichmonde (23. August 2010)

Die Idee, Flugmounts komplett zu entfernen gefällt mir nicht, da sie einfach das Spielen erleichtern.Aber die Idee, ein Gebiete mit vielen Bombingquests zu machen finde ich gut. Besonders wenn es PvP-Quests sind^^


----------



## Zuraxx (23. August 2010)

Die Idee ist schlecht. Im ernst. Wenn es an den Flugmounts gelegen ist, dass das open PvP ausgestorben ist, warum hat es dann damals nur wenige gegeben die fliegen konnten? Es waren die 1000g die einem dran hinderten! Also ist die Begründung nicht gerade die schlaueste, außerdem finde ich PvP auf der Beta in Cata derweil recht toll, es gibt schließlich auch Gilden und Gewertete Bg´s. Open PvP wird durch Trol Barad eh wieder interessant gemacht. Wenn du wirklich open PvP brauchst geh Arena von Gurubaschi, da hauen sich sogar heute noch alle drum, jedenfalls auf meinem Server. 

Edit: Ja sry, die Bg´s werden nicht bewertet, sondern gewertet


----------



## MegaKlops (23. August 2010)

Melandi9r schrieb:


> Ich finde man sollte Flugzeuge abschaffen ... früher als man noch überall hin laufen musste hat man viel mehr von der Gegend gesehen.



Jop, als man noch nie was von Flugzeugen gehört hat und man lieber Gold für sein epic Car gefarmt hat. Man, war man da noch stolz drauf :O Vom langsamen 60% Polo auf den 100% Epic GTI 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Brodir (23. August 2010)

und im übrigen wenn sich beide wirklich auf den pvp-kampf einlassen WOLLEN dann werden sie kämpfen bis es langweilig wird. wenn mich einer beim questen stört indem er versucht mich zu killen, es nicht schafft, und dann abhaut ( was eh nur BG- Looser machen), dann jag ich ihm hinterher, entweder erwisch ich ihn oder nich, egal. wenn er mir auf nem FM entwischt geh ich weiterquestn und kümmere mich nich weiter drum, wenn er nur ein Bodenmaunt hat, hat er Pech gehabt, hätte mich halt nich angreifen dürfen


----------



## PHazonphi (23. August 2010)

Ich weiß nicht wie open PvP in classic war, und es interessiert mich auch nicht. 

Wir haben WotLK. Akzeptier das oder geh etwas machen, das dir mehr Spaß macht. (Denn das sollte eigentlich der Sinn eines Spieles sein.)


----------



## ThoWeib (23. August 2010)

Also, wenn's Bodenreiten deutlich schneller würde, es mehr und sinnvoller verlegte Flugrouten und mehr bereitbare Übergänge zwischen Zonen gäbe, dann könnten die Flieger weg.

Wenn man aber, wie bisher, riesige Umwege in Kauf nehmen muß (mach dich mal auf den Weg von Donnerfels nach Desolace, ohne den Flieger zu benutzen), es völlkommen bescheuerte Flugrouten gibt (Donnerfels nach Silithus, oder besser noch in den Krater von Un-Goro) oder man zwangsweise zu Fuß latschen muß (Schwarzfels, irgendjemand?), dann mögen sie bitte die Flieger drin lassen.

Und ich glaube kaum, dass das Fliegen dem Open-PvP den Todestoß gegeben hat. Soweit ich das sehe, ist zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt Open-PvP prinzipiell Zeitverschwendung, weil ohne wirkliche Belohnungen. Und seien wir ehrlich: ein Gutteil der Spielerschaft wird sich ohne die virtuelle Karotte der Belohnung nicht "einfach so" auf's Haupt schlagen wollen. Denn wenn, dann täten sie's vermutlich.


----------



## sam72 (23. August 2010)

genau...flugmounts abschaffen.....reitmounts abschaffen....wow abschaffen?


----------



## Raz0rblador (23. August 2010)

diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Ich Nordend und der Scherbenwelt kann man sie ja lassen, da werden sie ja benötigt, aber die alte Welt verliert dann iwie en bissl ihren Charme finde ich, Nordend ist so gut gelungen aber man sieht nichts davon weil man immer drüber hinweg prescht, oder einfach geportet wird, und sei doch mal ehrlich am schönsten wars doch noch wie man noch geritten ist. Da sieht man viel mehr



Jau.. nachdem Blizzard sich die verdammte Mühe gegeben hat, die KOMPLETTE alte Welt neu zu gestalten, damit man sie auch von oben betrachten kann, einfach mal die Flugmounts entfernen?
Ich find die Flugmounts sind eine Klasse Idee...
Ich meine, wen kotzt es nicht an, 20 Minuten durch Brachland zu reiten?
(flamet mich wenn ihr wollt, ich bleib bei meiner meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## diabolo1234504 (23. August 2010)

Hellikut schrieb:


> Einem Bruchteil der Spieler, denen Schlachtfelder nicht ausreichen, werde ich diese Freude nicht machen.
> Allein schon deswegen, weil der TE ein trauernder Ganker mit Karriereknick sein könnte
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## diabolo1234504 (23. August 2010)

Radulf/Azrail schrieb:


> Also die Insel fand ich auch Toll hab da ne Woche mit 3 Schurken und einem Feral rumgeschnetzelt, wobei das doch eher Ganken war. Da fand ich Tarrens Mill und Crossroads interessanter.




Das war eines der Gebiete die Blizz durch und durch gelungen sind, schon alleine die Musik da hat so geil gepasst, und dass man immer mehr erobert hat, ich hoffe sowas kommt wieder


----------



## nea-polis (23. August 2010)

Finde die Idee auch mehr als "bescheiden". Wenn ich zwischen Flugmount und PvP entscheiden müsste, dann wäre PvP schon so gut wie Geschichte. Außerdem finde ich, dass der Gedanke, dass das Open PvP wegen Flugmounts ausstirbt, bei den Haaren herbei gezogen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pylonz (23. August 2010)

open pvp starb durch die einführung der battlegrounds nicht durch flugmounts


----------



## Raxon22 (23. August 2010)

Ich finde deine Idde nicht gut das man 
die flugmounts ausm game nehmen soll.
Du musst es ja nicht benutzen wenn Cata kommt,
kein mensch zwingt dich dazu


----------



## Cartman666 (24. August 2010)

Open PVP ist tot und daran sind die Spieler selber schuld.

Auf so ziemlich allen Servern gibt es ein Ungleichgewicht der Fraktionen. Und die überlegene Fraktion nutzt dies schamlos aus um den Spielern der anderen Fraktion endgültig die Lust am Spiel zu verleiden. Letztens haben die Hordler von Terrordar rumgeheult, daß es bei ihnen fast keine Allianzler mehr gibt. Aber andererseits campen die dann in den Allianzstädten rum und hauen in der Bank und dem Auktionshaus die NPCs um und knallen alles ab, was sich aus den Stargebieten wagt.

PVP kann nur in Endgebieten funktionieren, wo dann alle mit der gleichen Stufe rumrennen. Und selbst da gibt es Probleme durch das brutale Ungleichgewicht der Ausrüstung. Ein nichtraidender PVE Spieler wird in Sekundenbruchteilen von einem voll ausgestatteten PVP Spieler umgehauen. Wenn das in einem Schlachtfeld oder einer reinen PVP Zone wie Tausendwinter passiert ist das OK, da weiß man, worauf man sich einlässt. Aber in Gegenden wo noch gelevelt und gequestet wird ist das fehl am Platz.

Ich hatte letztens beim Questen in Nagrand mit einem Stufe 68 Charakter PVP an und prompt kam ein 80er Druide an und wollte mich umballern. Ob der jetzt fliegt oder nicht ist da Nebensache. Jedenfalls habe ich mich durch Fliegen gerade noch retten können. Auf PVP Servern dürfte das Fliegen beim Questen oft Leben retten.


----------



## Graustar (24. August 2010)

diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Ich Nordend und der Scherbenwelt kann man sie ja lassen, da werden sie ja benötigt, aber die alte Welt verliert dann iwie en bissl ihren Charme finde ich, Nordend ist so gut gelungen aber man sieht nichts davon weil man immer drüber hinweg prescht, oder einfach geportet wird, und sei doch mal ehrlich am schönsten wars doch noch wie man noch geritten ist. Da sieht man viel mehr



Dann steig doch auf dein Reittier und reg dich nicht auf. Kannst doch machen wie du lustig bist.


----------



## blackjoke (24. August 2010)

mit was für argumenten hier leute kommen.. seit wann is REITEN/FLIEGEN pve content? 
und wie immer gilt: wer keine lust auf open-pvp hat sollte sich eben überlegen auf nem pve server zu spielen, faustregel seit 5 jahren.

ich habe open pvp immer geliebt und finde es auch schade, das der aspekt des spiels von addon zu addon immer stärker abgenommen hat auch schade, aber nur durch eine flugbeschränkung oder das abschaffen von flugreit-tieren hätte man garnichts gewonnen. 
es gibt mittlerweile einfach zu viele möglichkeiten nichmehr in die welt hinaus zu müssen:
- unter anderm durch den dungeonfinder (kein abfangen mehr vor den ini's bzw auf routen dahin) 
- dann der gold überfluss( niemand is gezwungen mit pech ~2000 monster bei tyrs hand oder in silithus oder sonnstwo zu töten nur um an ein epic mount zu kommen) 
- nicht zu vergessen natürlich die arena und ihr belohnungs-system, auf das sich ja dann die meisten pvp spieler stürzen weils da einfach die besten rewards gibt 

 es fehlt den meisten ausserdem an der einstellung.. bzw.. das spiel ist nichmehr langweilig genug wenn man so will. schwer aus zu drücken.. aber nehmen wir mal nen freizeit-park mit 2 achterbahnen und 1 kinderspielplatz.. das war wow früher.. nachdem die schlange entweder so lang an den achterbahnen ist oder man keine lust mehr drauf hat(classic: wenig raids, kaum high twinks, teils lange bg wartezeiten) beschäftigt man sich mit dem kinderspielplatz(open pvp).. inzwischen gibts aber so viele attraktionen in wow-land die niemand verpassen will, das keiner mehr zeit oder lust auf den kinderspielplatz hat.
würde mich riesig freuen wenn sie es mit cata endlich mal gebacken bekommen ein bisschen open pvp wieder reinzubringen aber erwarten tu ich mit in der richtung nichts.


----------



## Kickersen (24. August 2010)

Vielleicht sollten sie erstmal richtige PvP-Server aufsetzen.

Dieses Weichspühler-PvP, wo jeder nur ein angekratztes Ego erleidet, wenn er draufgeht ist doch kein PvP.
Wenn die Leute ihr Inventar und Ausrüstung verlieren würden, so das es derjenige Looten kann der jemanden bezwungen hat. 
DAS nennt man PvP aus alten Tagen. Am besten noch die Möglichkeit schaffen in der Bank auch Gold deponieren zu können. 
Dann kann man das Gold, das jemand bei sich trägt auch noch zum Loot hinzu packen.

Hat den nebeneffekt, das sich PvP richtig lohnt und die Leute spielen taktischer, da es mehr zu verlieren gibt.
Was man auf solchen Servern machen könnte wäre eine maximale Flughöhe einrichten. Immer in Cast-Reichweite z.B.

Schon zu oft über dieses weiche PvP aufgeregt, ändern wird sich ja leider eh nichts...

just my 2 cents


----------



## Littletall (24. August 2010)

Ich mag die Flugmounts..macht Farmen schneller, man muss kein Gold für Routen ausgeben (ist zwar nicht viel), kommt zu Gebieten, wo man sonst nicht hinkommt und vor allem, wenn man mal afk gehen muss, kann man einfach abheben und ist sicher.

Sind mir genug Gründe, die zu lassen.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (24. August 2010)

leute die pvp hassen zum open pvp zwingen ist keine lösung


----------



## Harkor (24. August 2010)

Brodir schrieb:


> ok, wo is der Unterschied ob man auf nem bodenmaunt abhaut oder auf nem flug maunt? im Kampf kann man eh nich aufmaunten und wenn der gegner es nicht schaft einen beim aufmaunten zu unterbrechen dann verdient er es auch nich sein Ziel zu erwischen. und jemanden der grade gemütlich vorbeireitet an zu greifen hat nix mit pvp zu tun sondern is einfah nur nervig



Richtig, als 60er kannst du jetzt den 3 80er Gladi-Gegnern weglaufen, versuchen schnell aufs Flugmount aufzumounten und ab nach oben (Schattengestalt ud Flugform ftw).
Beim Reitmount ist es wie du schreibst nicht möglich, nervig und leider Alltag.


----------



## Harkor (24. August 2010)

blackjoke schrieb:


> ... beschäftigt man sich mit dem kinderspielplatz(open pvp)..



Kinderspielplatz Open PvP -> Made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ziwsii (24. August 2010)

Ich meine wie kann man von dem 100% normal mount mehr sehen als wenn man fliegt, du siehst alles von einer anderen perspektive zb. og aus der luft oder sw.... und und und. Aber wenn du schon auf flugmounts verzichten willst hast du ja noch deinen widder mit dem du rum laufen kannst.


----------



## Varagon (24. August 2010)

Nur leider würde das nicht zu der momentanen Mentalität von WoW passen, nämlich schnell schnell und noch schneller.... Schneller Leveln, schneller Fliegen, schneller sein Mount bekommen, schneller epixx bekommen und so weiter und so weiter...



lg varagon


----------



## cazimir (25. August 2010)

diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Open PvP ist defintitiv durch das Fliegen ausgestorben. Oder wegen was sonst? Wenn du eine bessere Antwort hast lass sie hören^^


Openpvp ist mit der Einführung des Ungleichgewichts der Rüstung ausgestorben.

Mal ein ganz anderer Ansatz: Warum sind Kriege zwischen zivilisierten Völkern weitestgehend ausgestorben ?



diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Das beweist mir das du noch nie ernsthaft Open PvP gemacht hast ;D


Dann zeig es mir. Ich lerne gerne dazu.


----------



## yves1993 (25. August 2010)

> dagegen. Wäre eher dafür jegliches PvP zu streichen...brauch kein Mensch



Weil PvE auch 100 Mal einfacher und langweiliger ist.

PvE kann jeder, PvP anscheinend nicht so.
Merkste was?

@Über mir, was hat das damit zu tun dass er es dir jetzt zeigen soll?
Du hast nen relativ PvP- feindlichen Comment abgelassen ohne wirklich viel Ahnung von der Materie (auf das bezog sich der Post).

Ist immer schön über Dinge zu Urteilen über die man wenig bis keine Erfahrung vorzuweisen hat ne?

Und nein, Open PvP ist für mich auch kein Lowlvl Ganken, das ist ja noch langweiliger als PvE...

Die Insel haben 90% der Leute gut in Erinnerung, der Rest hat wohl auf dem Falschen Server gespielt, denn die Heuler sind nur die die im PvP umgenatzt wurden.

Und das nennt man Selfown wenn man zu blöd ist den richtigen Server zu finden.

Peace out.

Übrigens hast du meinen Beitrag demnach auch nicht wirklich ganz gelesen/ verstanden.
Ich selber habe nirgends gesagt dass Flugmounts dafür ALLEINE verantwortlich waren. Naja schau selber nach.


----------



## cazimir (25. August 2010)

yves1993 schrieb:


> @Über mir, was hat das damit zu tun dass er es dir jetzt zeigen soll?


Er soll mir zeigen, was man in WoW unter open PvP versteht.




yves1993 schrieb:


> Du hast nen relativ PvP- feindlichen Comment abgelassen ohne wirklich viel Ahnung von der Materie (auf das bezog sich der Post).
> Ist immer schön über Dinge zu Urteilen über die man wenig bis keine Erfahrung vorzuweisen hat ne?


Da du ja offensichtlich so viel mehr Ahnung hast, kannst mir ja aufzählen wo ich falsch liege.




yves1993 schrieb:


> Übrigens hast du meinen Beitrag demnach auch nicht wirklich ganz gelesen/ verstanden.
> Ich selber habe nirgends gesagt dass Flugmounts dafür ALLEINE verantwortlich waren. Naja schau selber nach.


Diesen Vorwurf möchte ich dir gleich zurückgeben. Denn meine Antwort in Sachen Flugmounts war nicht für dich bestimmt. "Naja schau selber nach."



Und um es mit deinen Worten abzuschliessen

"Peace out."



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Yo!


----------



## Maddalena (25. August 2010)

Ich bin wie viele andere auch gegen eine Abschaffung der Flugmounts.

Da ich so gut wie kein PVP oder OpenPVP spiele, geht mir diese Spielerfahrung in einem eigentlich PVE-Lastigen Spiel nicht ab.

In Tausendwinter kannste sowieso nicht fliegen wenn grad Schlacht ist bzw. nicht aufmounten, insofern kannst ja dort dein pvp ausleben.


----------



## RhaoK (25. August 2010)

Das ist ja der schlimmste Vorschlag den ich hier je gelesen habe. Ich mag meine Flugmounts.
Zu Classic-Zeiten , besonders am Anfang, fand ich es richtig toll auf den Flugrouten zu fliegen und schon da wollte ich am liebsten solche Greifen/Windreiter als eigenes Reittier selbst steuern können. Entsprechend groß war die Freude als mit BC Flugmounts eingeführt wurden. Nun freue ich mich schon riesig darauf sie mit Cataclysm endlich auch in der (neuen) alten Welt nutzen zu können.
Es ist nicht nur der reine Nutzen, sondern auch der Spielspaß der sie so interessant für mich macht. Fliegen, sich bewegen können wie man will, das ist die absolute Freiheit.
Von Open PvP halte ich nicht viel, da ist es fast immer der Fall dass Spieler die die nicht kämpfen wollen zum Kampf gezwungen werden.


----------



## Kersyl (25. August 2010)

Kickersen schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten sie erstmal richtige PvP-Server aufsetzen.
> 
> Dieses Weichspühler-PvP, wo jeder nur ein angekratztes Ego erleidet, wenn er draufgeht ist doch kein PvP.
> Wenn die Leute ihr* Inventar und Ausrüstung *verlieren würden, so das es derjenige Looten kann der jemanden bezwungen hat.
> ...



Genau! Lasst die Leute die gerade erst 80 sind, einfach mal abfarmen damit sie kein eq und gold mehr haben, super spaßig!!! Die findens bestimmt toll, nackt und ohne gold auf ihrem main rumzugammeln Macht echt spaß weil man nackt ja sehr viel schaden macht. und leute, die den ganzen content mitgemacht haben? Ach die habens nicht verdient ihr ICC25er hero eq. Nehmen wir ihnens weg, haben sie halt pech!
Und morgen droppen Hasen den Ashbringer.
<.<

btt: wie bereits erwähnt wurde, open pvp ist schon tod seid den bg´s. kannste nix machen.


----------



## Lord Aresius (25. August 2010)

Man sollte lieber Portsteine und die Portfähigkeit der Hexer abschaffen.
Dieses " ich bin zu faul zum laufen/fliegen " muss mal entgegen gewirkt werden. Es nervt echt, wenn bei AK Run die hälfte nach einem Port schreit, aber komischerweise in Dala rumhängt.


----------



## Vindexa (25. August 2010)

Da WoW ein total auf PvP ausgelegtes Spiel ist, unterstütze ich den Vorschlag.


----------



## wertzû (25. August 2010)

Brodir schrieb:


> ok, wo is der Unterschied ob man auf nem bodenmaunt abhaut oder auf nem flug maunt? im Kampf kann man eh nich aufmaunten und wenn der gegner es nicht schaft einen beim aufmaunten zu unterbrechen dann verdient er es auch nich sein Ziel zu erwischen. und jemanden der grade gemütlich vorbeireitet an zu greifen hat nix mit pvp zu tun sondern is einfah nur nervig



grammatik bei yoda gelernt du hast!


----------



## Khasurn (25. August 2010)

Warum ist Open- PvP wohl "tot"?

Weil es scheinbar sehr viele gibt die dem nichts abgewinnen können.
Eine andere Erklärung gibt es nicht. Da sind weder die Addons schuld, noch die Flugmounts, noch irgendein anderer Sündenbock.
Wer wirklich "Open-PvP" will kann es immernoch tun. Sollte genug "Städteraids" etc. geben.

Aber es wirft schon ein... sagen wir denkwürdiges Licht auf diejenigen, die dem nachweinen und ihre Mitspieler am liebsten dazu zwingen würden
sich ihren Wünschen unterzuordnen. 

Und das Spielgefühl?
Das man eben vom Boden aus alles intensiver erlebt?
Mag sein. Beim ersten Durchlauf. 
Bis 60 läuft oder reitet mal eh.
Nordend, sofern man keinen 80er hat, bis 77 ebenso.

Ob WoW nun PvE oder PvP ist? 
Hm, also da offiziell kein Krieg herrscht und ein hochkochen der Gegensätze eigentlich vermieden werden soll, wundert es mich ein wenig, dass es PvP in dieser Form gibt.
Ist doch ansich reichlich unlogisch wie das Massengemetzel inklusive Königsmorde in den Rahmen paßt. Theoretisch müßte doch jemand der gegen Thralls Friedensdoktrin verstößt tierisch Ärger mit ihm bekommen. So wie das ganze derzeit abläuft müßten längst riesige Heere marschieren.

Wenn schon Pvp dann richtig.... und das hieße unter anderem, dass ich auch die Leute meiner eigenen Fraktion umhauen dürfte.


----------



## Kickersen (26. August 2010)

Kersyl schrieb:


> Genau! Lasst die Leute die gerade erst 80 sind, einfach mal abfarmen damit sie kein eq und gold mehr haben, super spaßig!!! Die findens bestimmt toll, nackt und ohne gold auf ihrem main rumzugammeln Macht echt spaß weil man nackt ja sehr viel schaden macht. und leute, die den ganzen content mitgemacht haben? Ach die habens nicht verdient ihr ICC25er hero eq. Nehmen wir ihnens weg, haben sie halt pech!
> Und morgen droppen Hasen den Ashbringer.
> <.<
> 
> btt: wie bereits erwähnt wurde, open pvp ist schon tod seid den bg´s. kannste nix machen.



Hoher Verlust = taktischer PvP betreiben. Wer es nie erlebt hat, der kann es leider nicht nachvollziehen.
Es ist durchaus unterhaltsamer, auch weil man selbst alles verlieren kann. Daher auch spezielle PvP-Server.
Dort können sich alle austoben, die richtiges PvP betreiben wollen und gehen den End-Content-Fanatikern nicht auf
den Nerv durch Noobs-Bash'n. Dort könnte man die Kill-Ehre herauf setzen und ggf. die Erreichbarkeit von
brauchbarer Ausrüstung erleichtern.

Klar ist ein solcher Server nichts für schwache Nerven, leider sind die ganzen Firmen von dieser PvP-Politik abgewandert.
Eben weil einige wie Du argumentieren und nicht den Mut haben endlich richtig etwas zu Riskieren.

Wie gesagt, schade das die Leute von Heute diese PvP-Form nicht mehr erleben können. Ist halt nicht so sehr populär
und nichts für schwache Gemüter.


----------



## diabolo1234504 (26. August 2010)

cazimir schrieb:


> Openpvp ist mit der Einführung des Ungleichgewichts der Rüstung ausgestorben.
> 
> Mal ein ganz anderer Ansatz: Warum sind Kriege zwischen zivilisierten Völkern weitestgehend ausgestorben ?
> 
> ...




Warum sollte Open-PvP durch das Ungleichgewicht von Rüstungen ausgestorben sein? Ich hab damals auch Leute attacked die mehrere Stufen über mir waren oder besseres EQ hatten, das ist einfach ne Herausforderung.

Und es gibt ne Menge Kriege auf der Welt, sehr viele.


----------



## cazimir (26. August 2010)

diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Warum sollte Open-PvP durch das Ungleichgewicht von Rüstungen ausgestorben sein? Ich hab damals auch Leute attacked die mehrere Stufen über mir waren oder besseres EQ hatten, das ist einfach ne Herausforderung.


Damals hast aber keinen Onehit vom Feind bekommen. Sowas habe ich früher auch gerne gemacht.




diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Und es gibt ne Menge Kriege auf der Welt, sehr viele.


Ja und entsprechend helle sind auch die Verantwortlichen.


----------



## Hellraiser0811 (26. August 2010)

cazimir schrieb:


> Damals hast aber keinen Onehit vom Feind bekommen. Sowas habe ich früher auch gerne gemacht.



Bekommt man Heute mit einigermaßen equip auch nicht.
Und PvP-equip ist ja nicht besonders schwer zu farmen.


----------



## Alschaffar (26. August 2010)

Ich würde die Flugtiere auch nicht abgeschafft haben wollen. Im Gegenteil...ich würde soweit gehen, und sage, warum nicht auf dem Flugtier noch PvP machen?
Ohne absteigen natürlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Und auch auf den Reittieren. So wie beim Argentumturnier. Nur mit den eigenen Waffen und überall....

Grüße


----------



## Niyox(Frostwolf) (26. August 2010)

Blizzard sollte einfach mehr Server fusionieren da alles kein sinn macht. Allein schon PVP (bgs) nach 10 min. bis 1 std wartezeit einen echt das spielen verderben und dann auch noch krass ungleichmäßig verteilte Fraktionen, so is es doch auch im PVE (Dungeon Finder). Meist war es so das man einfach nur auf einen Tank warten musste(like obove), tjoa heute is es auch so das man auf heal und SOGAR auf DD warten muss o.O. Ich mein es hängt ja auch von der Uhrzeit ab. Glaub mir Flugmounts wären ja nichtma sooo das prob nur einfach die umstände die es drauß machen so wie es momentan ist, ganz erhlich ich glaub Tausendwinter war vll ein try von Blizz bezüglich open PvP abba wenn du dort nicht viel möglichkeiten hast außer die festung zu erobern dann wird das ganze kein wirkliches OPEN PVP, Ich denke TOL BARAD wird vll sowas ähnliches ka.. ... Ich bin echt dafür das man eher die Server Fusioniert (abgespaced iwie gell?xD) Nunja es gibt ja so viele server die einfach nur noch tod sind und so manch andere spiele entwickler wie Aion haben echt was gutes dagegen gemacht. Fraktionssperre!!!!! Pew!!!! GELD und IDEEN sind bestimm da.... Bin zwar nicht man der worte und Rechtschreibung abba ihr wisst was ich mein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. GreenPeace soll sich auch für WoW und das austerben einsetzen :O ....Gebt Makro spamer(/2), Cheater, Lowbobs und mimi Flamer keine chance.... !!!!

MFg Sergio aka Roflwtfhaxx from Blackrock :O


----------



## Thorodar (29. August 2010)

diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir meinen Netherdrachen Ingiemount, und diverse Drachen auch gefarmt aber dafür würde ich auf sie verzichten...


Ach ja? Ich würde um Flugmounts _überall_ benutzen zu können tausendmal lieber auf jegliches OpenPvP verzichten.



diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Mit einem Bodenmount hat man doch viel mehr Respekt vor der Umgebung, und es ist doch viel schöner wenn man nur erahnen kann was sich hinter dem nächsten Berg verbirgt


Mag für dich so sein, für unzählige andere aber nicht. Ich bin (auch im RL) fasziniert vom Fliegen. Glaubst du mit ein paar solchen Sätzen kannst du den Traum vom Fliegen zerstören?



diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> und mit dem Fm übersieht man einfach so viele Details und ist viel zu schnell als dass man alles sieht.
> Ich bin bis aufs leveln nicht viel in Nordend rumgekommen, man fliegt nur und wir überall hingeportet





Held² schrieb:


> Mir geht es nicht nur um PvP sondern auch von der atmosphäre im Spiel weil momentan ist es so wenn man einen Quest machen möchte schaut man schnell auf die Map und fliegt schnell zum Questpunkt ohne sich das gebiet nur ein bisschen anzuschauen
> 
> gäbe es aber nur Boden mounts könnte Blizzard in der gestaltung von den Gebieten soviel besser machen


OMG dann benutze dein Flugmount doch einfach nicht! Schau das Gebiet doch genau an, wer hindert dich daran? Doch nur du selbst. Weil du zu beschränkt bist um vom Flugmount abzusteigen (oder langsam in Bodennähe zu fliegen, oder mit dem Flugmount am Boden zu laufen...) sollen die wunderbaren Flugmounts abgeschafft werden?

Dieses Argument ist absolut lächerlich.

Im RL: Wie kann man die Umgebung/Landschaft besser/schöner sehen und erleben?
Möglichkeit A: Vom Boden aus; zu Fuß, mit dem Fahrrad/Auto etc.
oder
Möglichkeit B: Einmal vom Boden aus; zu Fuß, mit dem Fahrrad/Auto etc. UND noch zweitens mit der Möglichkeit zu fliegen (Hubschrauber, Flugzeug)

Das kann man in WoW übertragen:
Wie sieht man mehr von den Gebieten?
A: Vom Boden aus, in dem man herumläuft oder mit dem Bodenmount reitet
oder
B: Einmal vom Boden aus, in dem man herumläuft oder mit dem Bodenmount reitet UND noch zweitens mit der Möglichkeit zu fliegen (sich mit dem Flugmount völlig frei bewegen können)

Zur Zeit hat man in der Scherbenwelt und Nordend die Möglichkeit B, mit Cataclysm hat man dies auch (endlich!!) in der (neuen) alten Welt.
Und ihr wollt Fliegen abschaffen, Möglichkeit A zurück, und dass um mehr von der Landschaft zu sehen und die Atmosphäre in dem Gebiet besser zu erleben? Ich tippe mir gleich mit dem Zeigefinger an die Stirn...

Das einzige Hindernis um die Gebiete im Detail zu sehen ist die Beschränktheit einiger Leute, der Weg des kleinsten Widerstandes ("hopp, schnell über die Gebeite preschen, so bin ich am schnellsten, obwohl ich ja eigentlich das Gebiet im Detail sehen will und auch vom Flugmount absteigen könnte oder auch langsam fliegen könnte, in der Luft stehenbleiben könnte, mit dem Flugmount auch am Boden laufen könnte"). Und diese Beschränktheit gehört nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Exicoo (30. August 2010)

Nein. Auf keinen Fall! oO 
In manchen Gebieten von mir aus...


----------



## ibbi (30. August 2010)

Alschaffar schrieb:


> Ich würde die Flugtiere auch nicht abgeschafft haben wollen. Im Gegenteil...ich würde soweit gehen, und sage, warum nicht auf dem Flugtier noch PvP machen?
> Ohne absteigen natürlich
> 
> 
> ...



bissele von aion abgeschaut?
und wennst das gespielt hast merkst du was das für probleme nach sich zieht


----------

